# Авиация > Матчасть >  Реестр МиГ-17

## ДА-200

Начнем с данных о производства самолета:


*Производитель*
Горький				№ 21		2424
Комсомольск-на-Амуре	№126	2180
Куйбишев				№ 1		392
Новосибирск			№ 153	2167
Тбилиси				№ 31		836
СССР							7999

----------


## ДА-200

МиГ-17	54210001	21	0	1	СИ-01	май.1951	
МиГ-17	54210002	21	0	2	СИ-02	16.2.1951	
МиГ-17	54210003	21	0	3	СИ-03	1951	
МиГ-17	54210102	21	1	2		1952	Эталон для серии
МиГ-17	54210114	21	1	14			АСП-4Н "Снег", СРД-3 "Град"
МиГ-17	54211768	21	17	68			Медынь
МиГ-17	54211860	21	18	60	61		Ходынка
МиГ-17	54312705	31	27	5	28		Боровой, Белорус
МиГ-17	1401001	1	1	1		1952	
МиГ-17	1401005	1	1	5		1952	
МиГ-17Ф	415351	153	4	51			СРД-1 в серии
МиГ-17ПФ	58210627	21	6	27	СП-9

----------


## lindr

1401001		№1	01	01	30.07.52	СССР	101	
1401002		№1	01	02	1952	СССР	102	МиГ ОКБ
1401003		№1	01	03	1952	СССР	103	МиГ ОКБ прототип МиГ-17П
1401004		№1	01	04	1952	СССР	104	МиГ ОКБ СИ-19
1401005		№1	01	05	25.05.52	СССР	105	потерян 07.09.52
1402001		№1	02	01	1952	СССР	01	Монино
1405043		№1	05	43	1952	Марокко	CNA-FB	FB-02
1406016		№1	06	16	1952	Марокко	CNA-FJ	FJ-10
1406029		№1	06	29	1952	Марокко	CNA-FE	FE-05
1406030		№1	06	30	1952	Марокко	CNA-FH	FH-08
1406037		№1	06	37	1952	Марокко		
1406038		№1	06	38	1952	СССР	638	ЛИИ
1406044		№1	06	44	1952	Марокко	CNA-FF	FF-06
1407009		№1	07	09		СССР	75	Рангсдорф
1407018		№1	07	18		Марокко	CNA-FK	FK-11
1407023		№1	07	23		СССР	723	Рангсдорф
1407040		№1	07	40		Марокко	CNA-FA	FA-01
1407046		№1	07	46		Марокко	CNA-FC	FA-03
1407077		№1	07	77		Марокко		
1407096		№1	07	96		СССР	11	фото
1407100		№1	07	100		СССР	71	Киев бн 02
1408003		№1	08	03		СССР	09	Рангсдорф
1409010		№1	09	10		СССР	09	Рангсдорф бн 910
1409011		№1	09	11		СССР	20	Рангсдорф бн 911
1409029		№1	09	29		СССР	121	Рангсдорф бн 929
1409039		№1	09	39		СССР	932	

54210101		№21	01	01	08.05.52	СССР		СИ-01
54210102		№21	01	02	24.05.52	СССР	671	СИ-02 из 53210671
54210103		№21	01	03	05.52	СССР		
54210114		№21	01	11		СССР	114	МиГ ОКБ СГ-5
54210214		№21	02	14		СССР	214	СИ-10
54210225		№21	02	25		СССР	225	
54210349		№21	03	49		СССР	17	Рангсдорф
54210404		№21	04	04		Конго	404	МиГ ОКБ СР-2
54210417		№21	04	17		Конго	109	
54210421		№21	04	21		СССР	421	МиГ ОКБ СИ-21
54210443		№21	04	43		СССР	443	МиГ ОКБ СИ-21
54210461		№21	04	61		СССР	05	Рангсдорф
54210525		№21	05	25		СССР	57	Рангсдорф
54210565		№21	05	65		СССР	15	МиГ ОКБ ИБ
54210568		№21	05	68		СССР	568	
54210606		№21	06	06		СССР	606	
54210607		№21	06	07		СССР	607	МиГ ОКБ СИ-О
54210609		№21	06	09		СССР	05	Курган
54210611		№21	06	11		СССР	611	ЛИИ
54210628		№21	06	28		СССР	628	
54210629		№21	06	29		СССР	629	
54210630		№21	06	30		СССР	630	
54210632		№21	06	32		СССР	632	ВВС КБФ
54210670		№21	06	70		СССР	670	доработка аэродин тормоза
54210747		№21	07	47		СССР	125	Украина, Артемьевск
54210813		№21	08	13		СССР	813	ЛИИ
54210814		№21	08	14		СССР	09	58-й АПИБ потерян 08.04.74
54210827		№21	08	27		Конго	115	
54210865		№21	08	65		Конго	112	
54210876		№21	08	76		СССР		911-й АПИБ потерян 11.03.71
54210948		№21	09	48		СССР	948	МиГ ОКБ СИ-П
54210950		№21	09	50		СССР		Воротынск в/ч21939
54210958		№21	09	58		СССР	53	Рангсдорф
54210959		№21	09	59		СССР	959	
54211005		№21	10	05		СССР	005	СИ-16
54211006		№21	10	06		СССР	06	СДК-5
54211007		№21	10	07		СССР	007	СДК-5
54211028		№21	10	28		СССР	028	
54211057		№21	10	57		Конго	121	
54211076		№21	10	76		СССР	25	Рангсдорф
54211091		№21	10	91		СССР	40	Украина, Харьков
54211133		№21	11	33		СССР	133	Рангсдорф
54211167		№21	11	67		СССР	167	
54211175		№21	11	75		СССР	175	
54211214		№21	12	14		КНР		США N6351J
54211253		№21	12	63	29.05.53	СССР		потерян при облете 29.05.53
54211280		№21	12	80		СССР	280	ГДР 172
54211393		№21	13	93		Болгария	115	
54211399		№21	13	99		СССР	139	Москва Парк Победы бн 39
54211431		№21	14	31		СССР	431	ГДР 775
54211472		№21	14	72		СССР		БгВВАУЛ
54211475		№21	14	75		СССР		41-й ИАП
54211499		№21	14	99		Болгария	124	
54211505		№21	15	05		Болгария	126	
54211513		№21	15	13		СССР	71	Рангсдорф
54211566		№21	15	66		КНР		США N6180M
54211568		№21	15	68		СССР	568	Рангсдорф
54211745		№21	17	45		СССР	105	Рангсдорф
54211761		№21	17	61		СССР	55	Рангсдорф
54211768		№21	17	68		СССР	111	Ходынка
54211827		№21	18	27		СССР	01	Рангсдорф
54211860		№21	18	60		СССР	61	Ходынка
54211869		№21	18	69		СССР	53	Вязьма
54211873		№21	18	73		СССР	251	Рангсдорф
54211933		№21	19	33		Конго	106	
54211944		№21	19	44		Конго	118	
54211959		№21	19	59		СССР	959	ГДР 402
54212017		№21	20	17		СССР	017	ГДР 976
54212067		№21	20	67		СССР	067	ГДР 194
54312705		№31	27	05		СССР	28	Белоруссия, Боровая
54312716		№31	27	16		СССР	72	Украина, Бершад

0115312		№153	01	12	1952	СССР	0112	авария 30.11.52
0515347		№153	05	47		СССР	25	Москва ЦМОТАФ
0615326		№153	06	26		СССР	12	Архангельское
0615343		№153	06	43		СССР	25	Москва ЦМОТАФ
0715305		№153	07	05		СССР	39	Вязьма
0815312		№153	08	12		СССР	54	Рангсдорф
0815339		№153	08	39		СССР	0839	
0815366		№153	08	66		СССР	81	Рангсдорф
0915369		№153	09	69		СССР	91	Рангсдорф
1115328		№153	11	28		СССР	28	
1115385		№153	11	85		СССР		Альтенбург
1215391		№153	12	91		СССР	17	Ходынка
1415337		№153	14	37		СССР		ГДР 222
1415351		№153	04	51		СССР		СРД-1М
1515399		№153	15	99		СССР	37	ГДР 222
1615328		№153	16	28		СССР		ВВС КБФ Б-374
1615342		№153	16	42		СССР		ВВС КБФ

0501		№126			30.11.54	СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 16.10.61
0747		№126				СССР	55	Украина, Косунь-Шевченковский
0822		№126				СССР	27	Рангсдорф
1019		№126				СССР	03	Украина бн 90, Черкассы
1025		№126				Сомали	CC 125	
1029		№126				Сомали	CC 129	
1034		№126				Сомали	CC 134	
1036		№126				Сомали	CC 136	
1116		№126				СССР	116	Рангсдорф
1707		№126				СССР	707	ГДР 621
1801		№126				СССР	88	Рангсдорф
2054		№126				СССР	054	ГДР 07
2194		№126				СССР	33	
2205		№126				СССР	71	Кавказская
2422		№126				СССР		потерян 09.54 ВК-1А №Ф261307
3416		№126				СССР	416	
4626		№126				СССР		59-й ИАП потерян 21.05.54
4827		№126			28.02.54	СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 15.07.65
4988	Ф	№126				Египет		
5004	Ф	№126				СССР		
5045		№126				СССР		потерян 21.05.54
5238		№126				Мозамбик	21	
5348		№126				СССР		обломки
5639		№126				СССР	21	Самара
5706	Ф	№126				КНР	31481	China Aviation Museum
5713	Ф	№126				КНР	31685	China Aviation Museum
5734	Ф	№126				КНР	31682	China Aviation Museum
5735	Ф	№126				КНР	31482	China Aviation Museum
5738	Ф	№126				КНР	31581	China Aviation Museum
5753	Ф	№126				КНР	31584	China Aviation Museum
5821	Ф	№126				КНР	31580	China Aviation Museum
5835	Ф	№126				КНР	31681	China Aviation Museum
5846	Ф	№126				КНР	31583	China Aviation Museum
6101	Ф	№126				СССР	77	Украина, Киев
6135	АС	№126				Куба	232	
6231	Ф	№126				СССР	54	Рангсдорф
7019	Ф	№126				СССР	02	Алжир, Сирия
7122	Ф	№126				ГДР	309	Египет
7124	Ф	№126				ГДР	580	
7125	Ф	№126				СССР		Египет или Сирия
7126	Ф	№126				ГДР	501	
7129	Ф	№126				ГДР	926	JG 2, Египет
7134	Ф	№126				ГДР	910	JG 8, JBG 31 Мозамбик 138
7137	Ф	№126				Болгария	21	
7138	Ф	№126				Болгария	150	
7151	Ф	№126				Египет		
7203	Ф	№126				СССР		Египет или Сирия
7205	Ф	№126				Камбоджа	7205	
7207	Ф	№126				Болгария	71	125, 115
7238	Ф	№126				СССР	31	
7239	Ф	№126				Сирия		
7250	Ф	№126				Египет		
7329	Ф	№126				Сирия		
7331	Ф	№126				Сирия		
7344	Ф	№126				Сирия		
7349	Ф	№126				ГДР	305	
7406	Ф	№126				СССР		Мали TZ-367
7421	Ф	№126				СССР	16	
7422	Ф	№126				СССР		Египет
7424	Ф	№126				ГДР	388	Египет
7432	Ф	№126				ГДР	392	Египет
7443	Ф	№126				ГДР	383	Египет
7444	Ф	№126				СССР	02	Рангсдорф
7502	Ф	№126				ГДР	310	Египет
7503	Ф	№126				ГДР	387	Египет
7915	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	915	
7922	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	922	
7928	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	928	
7934	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	934	
7940	Ф	№126			1956	Камбоджа	7940	
7941	Ф	№126			1956	Камбоджа	7941	
7948	Ф	№126			1956	Камбоджа	7948	
8002	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	002	
8006	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	006	
8009	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	009	
8017	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	017	
8018	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	018	
8020	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	020	
8021	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	021	
8022	Ф	№126			1956	Камбоджа	8022	
8023	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	023	
8025	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	025	
8030	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	030	
8032	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	032	
8035	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	035	
8044	Ф	№126			1956	Египет		
8046	Ф	№126			1956	Венгрия	046	
8047	Ф	№126			1956	Египет		1.sq
8104	Ф	№126				СССР	24	Караванный
8408	Ф	№126				Сирия		Сирия
8430	Ф	№126				Сирия		Сирия
8432	Ф	№126				Египет		
8439	Ф	№126			1956	Румыния	439	
8442	Ф	№126			1956	Румыния	442	
8443	Ф	№126			1956	Румыния	443	
8444	Ф	№126			1956	Румыния	444	
8445	Ф	№126			1956	Румыния	445	
8446	Ф	№126			1956	Румыния	446	
8447	Ф	№126			1956	Румыния	447	
8448	Ф	№126			1956	Румыния	448	
8449	Ф	№126			1956	Румыния	449	
8502	Ф	№126			1956	Румыния	502	

0115302	Ф	№153	01	02	1952	СССР	102	НИИ ВВС
0115304	Ф	№153	01	04	1952	СССР		Египет или Сирия
0115311	Ф	№153	01	11	1952	СССР		Египет
0115312	Ф	№153	01	12	1952	СССР		Сирия
0115315	Ф	№153	01	15	1952	СССР		Сирия
0115324	Ф	№153	01	24	1952	СССР	0124	АС-21
0115326	Ф	№153	01	26	1952	СССР		Египет
0115330	Ф	№153	01	30	1952	СССР		Сирия
0215328	Ф	№153	02	28		ГДР	308	Сирия
0315314	Ф	№153	03	14		ГДР	772	Сирия
0315321	Ф	№153	03	21		СССР		Сирия
0315326	Ф	№153	03	26		ГДР	648	
0315327	Ф	№153	03	27		ГДР	788	Сирия
0315333	Ф	№153	03	21		СССР		Сирия
0315337	Ф	№153	03	37		ГДР	774	Сирия
0315338	Ф	№153	03	38		ГДР	304	Сирия
0415301	Ф	№153	04	01		ГДР	650	
0415302	Ф	№153	04	02		Венгрия	402	
0415304	Ф	№153	04	04		Венгрия	17	
0415309	Ф	№153	04	09		Венгрия	409	Сирия
0415310	Ф	№153	04	10		СССР		Сирия
0415319	Ф	№153	04	19		СССР		Египет или Сирия
0415326	Ф	№153	04	26		ГДР	915	JBG 31
0415327	Ф	№153	04	19		СССР		Сирия
0415332	Ф	№153	04	32		ГДР	653	Египет
0415334	Ф	№153	04	34		Венгрия	434	
0415336	Ф	№153	04	36		ГДР	785	
0415342	Ф	№153	04	42		СССР		Сирия
0415343	Ф	№153	04	43		ГДР	904	
0415346	Ф	№153	04	46		СССР		Сирия
0415348	Ф	№153	04	48		ГДР	993	
0415349	Ф	№153	04	49		СССР		Сирия
0415351	Ф	№153	04	51		СССР	0451	СРД-1
0415361	Ф	№153	04	61		Венгрия	461	
0415367	Ф	№153	04	67		ГДР	784	Египет
0415371	Ф	№153	04	71		СССР		Египет
0415372	Ф	№153	04	72		Венгрия	472	
0415375	Ф	№153	04	75		СССР		Египет или Сирия
0415376	Ф	№153	04	76		СССР	0476	МиГ ОКБ СФ-3
0415377	Ф	№153	04	77		СССР	0477	
0415378	Ф	№153	04	78		СССР	0478	
0415379	Ф	№153	04	79		ГДР	393	JG 7, JBG 31, Мозамбик 132
0415397	Ф	№153	04	97		СССР		Египет или Сирия
0515303	Ф	№153	05	03		СССР		Сирия
0515305	Ф	№153	05	05		ГДР	306	
0515310	Ф	№153	05	10		СССР		Сирия
0515314	Ф	№153	05	14		СССР		Сирия
0515317	Ф	№153	05	17		Нигерия	609	
0515318	Ф	№153	05	18		СССР		Сирия
0515322	Ф	№153	05	22		Венгрия	522	
0515327	Ф	№153	05	27		ГДР	206	
0515334	Ф	№153	05	34		СССР		Египет
0515337	Ф	№153	05	37		ГДР	593	Египет
0515363	Ф	№153	05	63		СССР		Египет или Сирия
0515385	Ф	№153	05	85		ГДР	599	Египет
0615312	Ф	№153	06	12		Камбоджа	0612	
0615319	Ф	№153	06	19		ГДР	211	Мозамбик 129
0615330	Ф	№153	06	30		СССР		ГДР
0615338	Ф	№153	06	38		СССР		Египет или Сирия
0615354	Ф	№153	06	54		ГДР	651	Сирия
0615357	Ф	№153	06	57		СССР		Сирия
0615359	Ф	№153	06	59		ГДР	667	Египет
0615381	Ф	№153	06	81		СССР		Сирия
0715305	Ф	№153	07	05		СССР		Сирия
0715314	Ф	№153	07	14		СССР		Египет
0715342	Ф	№153	07	42		Камбоджа	0742	
0715360	Ф	№153	07	60		Камбоджа	0760	
0715364	Ф	№153	07	64		СССР	0764	Рангсдорф
0715367	Ф	№153	07	67		Камбоджа	0767	
0815351	Ф	№153	08	51		ГДР	656	JBG 31, потерян 23.05.78
0815358	Ф	№153	08	58		ГДР	667	Египет
0815362	Ф	№153	08	62		Венгрия	852	
0815363	Ф	№153	08	63		СССР		Сирия
0815364	Ф	№153	08	64		СССР		Египет или Сирия
0815372	Ф	№153	08	72	1955	ЧССР	0872	8.SLP, 3.SLP, 7.SLP
0815375	Ф	№153	08	75		СССР		Сирия
0815391	Ф	№153	08	91		Венгрия	891	
0815395	Ф	№153	08	95		СССР		Сирия
0815396	Ф	№153	08	96		Венгрия	896	
0915306	Ф	№153	09	06		СССР		Египет или Сирия
0915311	Ф	№153	09	11		СССР		Сирия
0915326	Ф	№153	09	26		СССР		Египет или Сирия
0915332	Ф	№153	09	32		СССР		Сирия
0915336	Ф	№153	09	36		СССР		Египет или Сирия
0915337	Ф	№153	09	37		ГДР	585	Египет
0915346	Ф	№153	09	46		СССР		Египет
0915347	Ф	№153	09	47		ГДР	611	
0915352	Ф	№153	09	52	1955	ЧССР	EP-01	потом 0952 
0915388	Ф	№153	09	88		СССР	17	
0915393	Ф	№153	09	93		ГДР	660	Египет
0915394	Ф	№153	09	94		СССР		Египет или Сирия
1015317	Ф	№153	10	17		СССР		Египет или Сирия
1015321	Ф	№153	10	21		СССР		Египет или Сирия
1015324	Ф	№153	10	24		Камбоджа	1024	
1015332	Ф	№153	10	32		СССР	24	
1015371	Ф	№153	10	71		Венгрия	071	
1015380	Ф	№153	10	80		ГДР	606	Египет
1215322	Ф	№153	12	22		Египет	2235	18.sq Уничтожен на земле 05.06.67
1415247	Ф	№153	14	47		Египет	2028	18.sq

58210201	ПФ	№21	02	01		СССР		усиленая хв. часть
58210209	ПФ	№21	02	09		СССР	209	МиГ ОКБ
58210625	ПФ	№21	06	25		СССР	625	РП-5
58210627	ПФ	№21	06	27		СССР	627	МиГ ОКБ СП-9, СП-10
58210941	ПФ	№21	09	41		СССР	941	
58211008	ПФ	№21	10	08		СССР	008	
	ПФ	№21				СССР		потерян при облете 26.09.54
58310101	ПФ	№31	01	01	07.55	ЧССР	0101	3.SLP, 7.SLP, 11.SLP
58310201	ПФ	№31	02	01	07.55	ЧССР	0201	7.SLP, 11.SLP
58310202	ПФ	№31	02	02	07.55	ЧССР	0202	1.SLP, 3.SLP, 7.SLP
58310203	ПФ	№31	02	03	07.55	ЧССР	0203	11.SLP
58310305	ПФ	№31	03	05	07.55	Польша	305	21.SELM
58310306	ПФ	№31	03	06	07.55	Польша	306	21.SELM
58310307	ПФ	№31	03	07	07.55	Польша	307	21.SELM
58310308	ПФ	№31	03	08	07.55	Польша	308	21.SELM
58310309	ПФ	№31	03	09	07.55	Польша	309	21.SELM
58310310	ПФ	№31	03	10	07.55	Польша	310	21.SELM
58310311	ПФ	№31	03	11	07.55	ЧССР	IW-11	потом 0311 1.SLP, 11.SLP
58310312	ПФ	№31	03	12	1955	Венгрия	12	50.HVE
58310313	ПФ	№31	03	13	07.55	ЧССР	0313	
58310314	ПФ	№31	03	14	07.55	ЧССР	0314	7.SLP
58310315	ПФ	№31	03	15	1955	Венгрия	315	50.HVE
58310401	ПФ	№31	04	01	1955	Венгрия	401	50.HVE
58310402	ПФ	№31	04	02	1955	Венгрия	402	50.HVE
58310403	ПФ	№31	04	03	1955	Венгрия	403	50.HVE
58310404	ПФ	№31	04	04	1955	Венгрия	404	50.HVE потерян 07.08.65
58310405	ПФ	№31	04	05	1955	Венгрия	405	50.HVE
58310407	ПФ	№31	04	07	07.55	ЧССР	0407	
58310409	ПФ	№31	04	09	07.55	ЧССР	0409	3.SLP, 7.SLP
58310410	ПФ	№31	04	10	07.55	ЧССР	0410	3.SLP, 7.SLP, 11.SLP
58310412	ПФ	№31	04	12	1955	Болгария	21	
58310413	ПФ	№31	04	13	1955	Румыния	413	
58310414	ПФ	№31	04	14	1955	Болгария	22	
58310415	ПФ	№31	04	15	1955	Румыния	415										
58310418	ПФ	№31	04	18	1955	Румыния	418	
58310420	ПФ	№31	04	20	1955			
58310502	ПФ	№31	05	02	1955	Румыния	502	
58310506	ПФ	№31	05	06	1955	Румыния	506	
58310747	ПФ	№31	07	47	1955	СССР	04	Украина, Короп
58310805	ПФ	№31	08	05	1955	Венгрия	805	50.HVE
58310838	ПФ	№31	08	38	1955	Венгрия	838	50.HVE
58310847	ПФ	№31	08	47	1955	Венгрия	847	50.HVE
58310850	ПФ	№31	08	50	1955	Венгрия	850	50.HVE
58310904	ПФ	№31	09	04	1955	Румыния	0904	
58310921	ПФ	№31	09	21	1955	Польша	921	21.SELM потерян 27.04.57
58310926	ПФ	№31	09	26	1955	Польша	926	21.SELM
58310933	ПФ	№31	09	33	1955	Венгрия	933	50.HVE потерян 17.06.60
58310938	ПФ	№31	09	38	1955	Польша	938	21.SELM
58310939	ПФ	№31	09	39	1955	Венгрия	939	50.HVE
58310944	ПФ	№31	09	44	1955	Венгрия	944	50.HVE
58310948	ПФ	№31	09	48	1955	Польша	948	21.SELM
58310949	ПФ	№31	09	49	1955	Польша	949	21.SELM
58310950	ПФ	№31	09	50	1955			
58311001	ПФ	№31	10	01	1955	Польша	1001	21.SELM
58311003	ПФ	№31	10	03	1956	ЧССР	1003	11.SLP
58311005	ПФ	№31	10	05	1956	ЧССР	1005	11.SLP
58311006	ПФ	№31	10	06	1956	ЧССР	1006	11.SLP
58311007	ПФ	№31	10	07	1956	ЧССР	1007	11.SLP
58311010	ПФ	№31	10	10	1956	ЧССР	1010	11.SLP
58311013	ПФ	№31	10	13	1956	ЧССР	1013	1.SLP
58311014	ПФ	№31	10	14	1956	ЧССР	1014	11.SLP
58311015	ПФ	№31	10	15	1956	ЧССР	1015	11.SLP 7.SLP, 11.SLP
58311018	ПФ	№31	10	18	1956	ЧССР	1018	11.SLP
58311101	ПФ	№31	11	01	1956	ЧССР	1101	11.SLP
58311106	ПФ	№31	11	06	1956	ЧССР	1106	11.SLP
58311107	ПФ	№31	11	07	1956	ЧССР	1107	11.SLP

0790						СССР	55	Украина, Корсунь-Шевченковский
0747	ПФ					СССР	04	Украина, Короп
2523						Алжир	275	фото
	Ф					Египет	2941	62.sq документ
						КНДР	137	фото 2015
						Ирак	441	фото
						Ирак	445	фото
						Ирак	453	фото
1507	Ф					КНР	2074	China Aviation Museum
	Ф				1957	Сирия	912	документ
	Ф				1957	Сирия	944	документ
	Ф				1957	Сирия	946	документ
	Ф				1957	Сирия	1002	фото
	Ф				1957	Сирия	1014	фото
	Ф				1957	Сирия	1021	фото
	Ф				1957	Сирия	1028	фото
	Ф				1957	Сирия	1029	фото
	Ф				1957	Сирия	1033	угнан 12.08.68
	Ф				1957	Сирия	1044	документ
	Ф				1957	Сирия	1065	фото
	Ф				1957	Сирия	1066	документ
						Сирия	1219	фото
	Ф					Египет	2017	18.sq
	Ф					Египет	2024	18.sq
	Ф					Египет	2025	фото
	Ф					Египет	2028	фото
	Ф					Египет	2034	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2038	фото
	Ф					Египет	2060	фото
	Ф					Египет	2067	фото
	Ф					Египет	2072	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2084	62.sq документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2085	фото
	Ф					Египет	2101	18.sq
	Ф					Египет	2115	документ
	Ф					Египет	2147	фото
	Ф					Египет	2162	документ
	Ф					Египет	2182	фото
	Ф					Египет	2195	
	Ф					Египет	2214	фото
	Ф					Египет	2224	18.sq уничтожен на земле 06.67
	Ф					Египет	2225	фото
	Ф					Египет	2245	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2250	уничтожен на земле 06.67
	Ф					Египет	2300	фото
	Ф					Египет	2337	62.sq
	Ф					Египет	2405	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2517	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2525	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2531	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2572	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2580	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2597	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2600	фото
	Ф					Египет	2608	фото
	Ф					Египет	2609	89.sq документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2613	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2621	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2632	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2647	18.sq
	Ф					Египет	2648	18.sq уничтожен на земле 06.67
	Ф					Египет	2650	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2651	18.sq
	Ф					Египет	2665	18.sq уничтожен на земле 06.67
	Ф					Египет	2676	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2680	фото
	Ф					Египет	2695	фото
	Ф					Египет	2700	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2702	фото
	Ф					Египет	2708	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2721	фото
	Ф					Египет	2723	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2726	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2728	фото
	Ф					Египет	2752	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2782	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2784	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2797	фото
	ПФ					Египет	2803	уничтожен на земле 06.67
	Ф					Египет	2851	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2858	фото
	Ф					Египет	2877	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2884	фото
	Ф					Египет	2941	документ 1973
	Ф					Египет	2968	документ 1973

1С0001	Lim-5	PZL	00	01	28.11.56	Польша	0001	5.DLM, Деблин
1С0002	Lim-5	PZL	00	02	28.11.56	Польша	002	5.DLM
1С0003	Lim-5	PZL	00	03	28.11.56	Польша	003	5.DLM, Нидерланды
1С0004	Lim-5	PZL	00	04	18.01.57	Польша	004	WOSL, Деблин
1С0101	Lim-5	PZL	01	01	нет	Польша	нет	Стат. испытания
1С0102	Lim-5	PZL	01	02	27.03.57	Польша	102	25.PLM
1С0103	Lim-5	PZL	01	03	13.02.57	Польша	103	39.PLM потерян 21.10.66
1С0104	Lim-5	PZL	01	04	13.02.57	Польша	104	39.PLM
1С0105	Lim-5	PZL	01	05	13.02.57	Польша	105	39.PLM
1С0201	Lim-5	PZL	02	01	19.11.57	Польша	201	INB Lim-5R 21.SPLR
1С0202	Lim-5	PZL	02	02	13.02.57	Польша	202	39.PLM
1С0203	Lim-5	PZL	02	03	27.03.57	Польша	203	25.PLM потерян 23.09.59
1С0204	Lim-5	PZL	02	04	13.02.57	Польша	204	39.PLM
1С0205	Lim-5	PZL	02	05	13.02.57	Польша	205	39.PLM
1С0206	Lim-5	PZL	02	06	13.02.57	Польша	206	39.PLM потерян 18.10.79
1С0207	Lim-5	PZL	02	07	13.02.57	Польша	207	39.PLM, Быдгощ
1С0208	Lim-5	PZL	02	08	27.03.57	Польша	208	25.PLM
1С0209	Lim-5	PZL	02	09	27.03.57	Польша	209	25.PLM, Катовице
1С0210	Lim-5	PZL	02	10	13.02.57	Польша	204	39.PLM
1С0301	Lim-5	PZL	03	01	13.02.57	Польша	301	39.PLM
1С0302	Lim-5	PZL	03	02	27.03.57	Польша	302	25.PLM
1С0303	Lim-5	PZL	03	03	27.03.57	Польша	303	25.PLM
1С0304	Lim-5	PZL	03	04	27.03.57	Польша	304	25.PLM
1С0305	Lim-5	PZL	03	05	27.03.57	Польша	305	25.PLM, Катовице
1С0306	Lim-5	PZL	03	06	27.03.57	Польша	306	25.PLM, Катовице, США N217JG
1С0307	Lim-5	PZL	03	07	27.03.57	Польша	307	25.PLM столкновение в воздухе потерян 21.12.78
1С0308	Lim-5	PZL	03	08	12.04.57	Польша	308	31.PLM
1С0309	Lim-5	PZL	03	09	27.03.57	Польша	309	10.DLM, США N1060M
1С0310	Lim-5	PZL	03	10	08.04.57	Польша	310	WOSL
1С0311	Lim-5	PZL	03	11	08.04.57	Польша	311	WOSL, Катовице
1С0312	Lim-5	PZL	03	12	12.04.57	Польша	312	31.PLM
1С0313	Lim-5	PZL	03	13	08.04.57	Польша	313	WOSL
1С0314	Lim-5	PZL	03	14	12.04.57	Польша	314	31.PLM
1С0315	Lim-5	PZL	03	15	12.04.57	Польша	315	31.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR
1С0401	Lim-5	PZL	04	01	13.05.57	Польша	401	39.PLM
1С0402	Lim-5	PZL	04	02	13.05.57	Польша	402	39.PLM потерян 31.05.58
1С0403	Lim-5	PZL	04	03	08.04.57	Польша	403	WOSL
1С0404	Lim-5	PZL	04	04	08.04.57	Польша	404	WOSL, Катовице
1С0405	Lim-5	PZL	04	05	12.04.57	Польша	405	31.PLM
1С0406	Lim-5	PZL	04	06	12.04.57	Польша	406	31.PLM, США
1С0407	Lim-5	PZL	04	07	13.05.57	Польша	407	39.PLM
1С0408	Lim-5	PZL	04	08	13.05.57	Польша	408	39.PLM, Лодзь
1С0409	Lim-5	PZL	04	09	13.05.57	Польша	409	28.PLM
1С0410	Lim-5	PZL	04	10	13.05.57	Польша	410	28.PLM
1С0411	Lim-5	PZL	04	11	13.05.57	Польша	411	39.PLM
1С0412	Lim-5	PZL	04	12	13.05.57	Польша	412	28.PLM, потерян 13.06.72
1С0413	Lim-5	PZL	04	13	13.05.57	Польша	413	39.PLM
1С0414	Lim-5	PZL	04	14	13.05.57	Польша	414	39.PLM, Быдгощ
1С0415	Lim-5	PZL	04	15	13.05.57	Польша	415	28.PLM, Краков
1С0416	Lim-5	PZL	04	16	13.05.57	Польша	416	39.PLM
1С0417	Lim-5	PZL	04	17	13.05.57	Польша	417	39.PLM
1С0418	Lim-5	PZL	04	18	15.05.57	Польша	418	39.PLM
1С0419	Lim-5	PZL	04	19	13.05.57	Польша	419	39.PLM
1С0420	Lim-5	PZL	04	20	15.05.57	Польша	420	28.PLM
1С0501	Lim-5	PZL	05	01	15.05.57	Польша	501	28.PLM
1С0502	Lim-5	PZL	05	02	13.05.57	Польша	502	39.PLM
1С0503	Lim-5	PZL	05	03	15.05.57	Польша	503	28.PLM
1С0504	Lim-5	PZL	05	04	15.05.57	Польша	504	28.PLM
1С0505	Lim-5	PZL	05	05	13.05.57	Польша	505	39.PLM
1С0506	Lim-5	PZL	05	06	14.06.57	Польша	506	31.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR
1С0507	Lim-5	PZL	05	07	14.06.57	Польша	507	31.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR
1С0508	Lim-5	PZL	05	08	14.06.57	Польша	508	3.KLM, Великобритания
1С0509	Lim-5	PZL	05	09	14.06.57	Польша	509	31.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице
1С0510	Lim-5	PZL	05	09	14.06.57	Польша	510	31.PLM потерян 19.03.58
1С0511	Lim-5	PZL	05	11	14.06.57	Польша	511	31.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR
1С0512	Lim-5	PZL	05	12	14.06.57	Польша	512	31.PLM потерян 19.03.58
1С0513	Lim-5	PZL	05	13	14.06.57	Польша	513	1.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR
1С0514	Lim-5	PZL	05	14	14.06.57	Польша	514	1.PLM
1С0515	Lim-5	PZL	05	15	14.06.57	Польша	515	1.PLM
1С0516	Lim-5	PZL	05	16	14.06.57	Польша	516	1.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR
1С0517	Lim-5	PZL	05	17	14.06.57	Польша	517	1.PLM
1С0518	Lim-5	PZL	05	18	14.06.57	Польша	518	1.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR
1С0519	Lim-5	PZL	05	19	14.06.57	Польша	519	1.PLM
1С0520	Lim-5	PZL	05	20	14.06.57	Польша	520	1.PLM, Катовисе
1С0601	Lim-5	PZL	06	01	06.57	ГДР	201	JG 1, Египет
1С0602	Lim-5	PZL	06	02	06.57	ГДР	202	JBG 31
1С0603	Lim-5	PZL	06	03	06.57	ГДР	203	
1С0604	Lim-5	PZL	06	04	06.57	ГДР	435	JBG 31
1С0605	Lim-5	PZL	06	05	26.04.58	Польша	605	3.PLM, Быдгощ
1С0606	Lim-5	PZL	06	06	06.57	ГДР	475	Египет
1С0607	Lim-5	PZL	06	07	06.57	ГДР	480	JBG 31
1С0608	Lim-5	PZL	06	08	06.57	ГДР	444	JBG 31, Гвинея-Бисау
1С0609	Lim-5	PZL	06	09	06.57	ГДР	752	JG 2, Египет
1С0610	Lim-5	PZL	06	10	06.57	ГДР	456	JG 1
1С0611	Lim-5	PZL	06	11	06.57	ГДР	471	
1С0612	Lim-5	PZL	06	12	06.57	ГДР	494	потерян 25.07.59
1С0613	Lim-5	PZL	06	13	06.57	ГДР	303	Египет
1С0614	Lim-5	PZL	06	14	06.57	ГДР	314	JG 1, JBG 31, Мозамбик 130
1С0615	Lim-5	PZL	06	15	06.57	ГДР	505	
1С0616	Lim-5	PZL	06	16	06.57	ГДР	886	JG 8, JBG 31, Мозамбик 137
1С0617	Lim-5	PZL	06	17	06.57	ГДР	307	
1С0618	Lim-5	PZL	06	18	06.57	ГДР	318	Египет
1С0619	Lim-5	PZL	06	19	06.57	ГДР	519	JG 9, JG 8, JBG 31, Мозамбик 133
1С0620	Lim-5	PZL	06	20	06.57	ГДР	500	Египет
1С0621	Lim-5	PZL	06	21	06.57	ГДР	501	потерян 07.08.62
1С0622	Lim-5	PZL	06	22	06.57	ГДР	322	JG 1, JG 7, JBG 31, Мозамбик 131
1С0623	Lim-5	PZL	06	23	06.57	ГДР	333	JG 8, JBG 31 потерян 28.05.77
1С0624	Lim-5	PZL	06	24	06.57	ГДР	334	JBG 31
1С0625	Lim-5	PZL	06	25	06.57	ГДР	345	
1С0626	Lim-5	PZL	06	26	1957	ГДР	690	
1С0627	Lim-5	PZL	06	27	06.57	ГДР	527	JG 7, JG 2, Египет
1С0628	Lim-5	PZL	06	28	06.57	ГДР	528	JG 9, JG 8, JBG 31, Мозамбик 134
1С0629	Lim-5	PZL	06	29	06.57	ГДР	839	потерян 20.01.61
1С0630	Lim-5	PZL	06	30	06.57	ГДР	300	JBG 31 Дрезден, Финов
1С0701	Lim-5	PZL	07	01	06.57	ГДР	301	Египет
1С0702	Lim-5	PZL	07	02	06.57	ГДР	413	
1С0703	Lim-5	PZL	07	03	06.57	ГДР	209	JG 1, JBG 31 потерян 01.12.59
1С0704	Lim-5	PZL	07	04	06.57	ГДР	425	потерян 03.09.60
1С0705	Lim-5	PZL	07	05	06.57	ГДР	214	Египет
1С0706	Lim-5	PZL	07	06	06.57	ГДР	439	JBG 31
1С0707	Lim-5	PZL	07	07	06.57	ГДР	925	Египет
1С0708	Lim-5	PZL	07	08	06.57	ГДР	442	JG 7, JBG 31
1С0709	Lim-5	PZL	07	09	06.57	ГДР	223	JBG 31
1С0710	Lim-5	PZL	07	10	06.57	ГДР	727	
1С0711	Lim-5	PZL	07	11	06.57	ГДР	483	потерян 29.09.61
1С0712	Lim-5	PZL	07	12	06.57	ГДР	773	JG 2, Египет
1С0713	Lim-5	PZL	07	13	06.57	ГДР	496	потерян 21.02.64
1С0714	Lim-5	PZL	07	14	06.57	ГДР	769	JBG 31
1С0715	Lim-5	PZL	07	15	06.57	ГДР	781	Неубранденбург 003
1С0716	Lim-5	PZL	07	16	06.57	ГДР	799	Египет
1С0717	Lim-5	PZL	07	17	06.57	ГДР	700	JBG 31, Гвинея-Бисау
1С0718	Lim-5	PZL	07	18	06.57	ГДР	707	JG 2, Сирия 1041, Израиль
1С0719	Lim-5	PZL	07	19	06.57	ГДР	715	JG 2
1С0720	Lim-5	PZL	07	20	06.57	ГДР	516	потерян 30.01.63
1С0721	Lim-5	PZL	07	21	06.57	ГДР	731	Египет
1С0722	Lim-5	PZL	07	22	06.57	ГДР	735	Египет
1С0723	Lim-5	PZL	07	23	06.57	ГДР	346	JBG 31, Мюнхен
1С0724	Lim-5	PZL	07	24	06.57	ГДР	739	потерян 04.11.65
1С0725	Lim-5	PZL	07	25	06.57	ГДР	539	Египет
1С0726	Lim-5	PZL	07	26	06.57	ГДР	743	Египет
1С0727	Lim-5	PZL	07	27	10.57	ГДР	600	JBG 31, Гвинея-Бисау
1С0728	Lim-5	PZL	07	28	06.57	ГДР	747	потерян 26.06.58
1С0729	Lim-5	PZL	07	29	10.57	ГДР	610	потерян 03.66
1С0730	Lim-5	PZL	07	30	10.57	ГДР	850	Египет
1С0801	Lim-5	PZL	08	01	10.57	ГДР	859	
1С0802	Lim-5	PZL	08	02	10.57	ГДР	863	
1С0803	Lim-5	PZL	08	03	1957			
1С0804	Lim-5	PZL	08	04	10.57	ГДР	875	JG 2, JBG 31
1С0805	Lim-5	PZL	08	05	10.57	ГДР	650	
1С0806	Lim-5	PZL	08	06	10.57	ГДР	658	Египет
1С0807	Lim-5	PZL	08	07	10.57	ГДР	668	JBG 31
1С0808	Lim-5	PZL	08	08	06.57	ГДР	800	JG 2, Египет
1С0809	Lim-5	PZL	08	09	10.57	ГДР	695	JG 2, Египет
1С0810	Lim-5	PZL	08	10	10.57	ГДР	815	Египет
1С0811	Lim-5	PZL	08	11	10.57	ГДР	670	
1С0812	Lim-5	PZL	08	12	10.57	ГДР	810	JG 2
1С0813	Lim-5	PZL	08	13	10.57	ГДР	824	потерян 05.10.60
1С0814	Lim-5	PZL	08	14	10.57	ГДР	845	JG 2, Египет
1С0815	Lim-5	PZL	08	15	11.57	ГДР	806	JBG 31
1С0816	Lim-5	PZL	08	16	11.57	ГДР	911	JG 1, JBG 31 139, Мозамбик
1С0817	Lim-5	PZL	08	17	10.57	ГДР	941	JG 2, Египет
1С0818	Lim-5	PZL	08	18	10.57	ГДР	900	JG 1, Египет
1С0819	Lim-5	PZL	08	19	10.57	ГДР	902	JG 1, Египет
1С0820	Lim-5	PZL	08	20	10.57	ГДР	905	JG 1, JBG 31 Берлин-Гатов
1С0821	Lim-5	PZL	08	21	02.58	ГДР	207	JG 1 потерян 28.09.64
1С0822	Lim-5	PZL	08	22	02.58	ГДР	210	JBG 31 128, Мозамбик
1С0823	Lim-5	PZL	08	23	11.57	ГДР	971	Египет
1С0824	Lim-5	PZL	08	24	02.58	ГДР	207	JG 3, JG 2, JBG 31 136, Мозамбик
1С0825	Lim-5	PZL	08	25	02.58	ГДР	769	JBG 31
1С0826	Lim-5	PZL	08	26	02.58	ГДР	974	JG 2, Египет
1С0827	Lim-5	PZL	08	27	02.58	ГДР	977	
1С0828	Lim-5	PZL	08	28	02.58	ГДР	978	потерян 19.10.65
1С0829	Lim-5	PZL	08	29	02.58	ГДР	985	
1С0830	Lim-5	PZL	08	30	02.58	ГДР	991	JBG 31
1С0901	Lim-5	PZL	09	01	02.58	ГДР	912	Египет
1С0902	Lim-5	PZL	09	02	02.58	ГДР	502	Дрезден, Коттбус
1С0903	Lim-5	PZL	09	03	02.58	ГДР	523	JG 7 потерян 10.08.67
1С0904	Lim-5	PZL	09	04	02.58			
1С0905	Lim-5	PZL	09	05	02.58	ГДР	916	Египет
1С0906	Lim-5	PZL	09	06	02.58	ГДР	917	JBG 31 потерян 26.06.75
1С0907	Lim-5	PZL	09	07	02.58	ГДР	921	
1С0908	Lim-5	PZL	09	08	02.58	ГДР	923	JG 2
1С0909	Lim-5	PZL	09	09	01.58	ГДР	945	JBG 31
1С0910	Lim-5	PZL	09	10	02.58	ГДР	946	JG 2, Египет
1С0911	Lim-5	PZL	09	11	02.58	ГДР	951	Египет
1С0912	Lim-5	PZL	09	12	02.58	ГДР	954	
1С0913	Lim-5	PZL	09	13	02.58	ГДР	513	JBG 31
1С0914	Lim-5	PZL	09	14	01.58	ГДР	955	JBG 31
1С0915	Lim-5	PZL	09	15	02.58	ГДР	960	Египет
1С0916	Lim-5	PZL	09	16	02.58	ГДР	506	
1С0917	Lim-5	PZL	09	17	02.58	ГДР	537	JBG 31, Коттбус
1С0918	Lim-5	PZL	09	18	02.58			
1С0919	Lim-5	PZL	09	19	02.58	ГДР	569	JG 9, JG 7, JBG 31 135, Мозамбик
1С0920	Lim-5	PZL	09	20	02.58	ГДР	820	потерян 11.05.67
1С0921	Lim-5	PZL	09	21	02.58	ГДР	831	
1С0922	Lim-5	PZL	09	22	02.58	ГДР	842	JBG 31
1С0923	Lim-5	PZL	09	23	02.58	ГДР	823	
1С0924	Lim-5	PZL	09	24	02.58	ГДР	973	Египет
1С0925	Lim-5	PZL	09	25	02.58	ГДР	855	JG 2, Египет
1С0926	Lim-5	PZL	09	26	02.58	ГДР	866	JBG 31 потерян 11.04.78
1С0927	Lim-5	PZL	09	27	02.58	ГДР	867	JBG 31
1С0928	Lim-5	PZL	09	28	02.58	ГДР	892	
1С0929	Lim-5	PZL	09	29	02.58	ГДР	879	Египет
1С0930	Lim-5	PZL	09	30	02.58	ГДР	630	JG 2 потерян 13.09.73
1С1001	Lim-5	PZL	10	01	02.58	ГДР	601	Египет
1С1002	Lim-5	PZL	10	02	26.04.58	Польша	1002	3.KOPL
1С1003	Lim-5	PZL	10	03	26.04.58	Польша	1003	3.KOPL
1С1004	Lim-5	PZL	10	04	26.04.58	Польша	1004	3.PLM
1С1005	Lim-5	PZL	10	05	26.04.58	Польша	1005	3.PLM
1С1006	Lim-5	PZL	10	06	11.04.58	Польша	1006	39.PLM
1С1007	Lim-5	PZL	10	07	15.04.58	Польша	1007	28.PLM
1С1008	Lim-5	PZL	10	08	15.04.58	Польша	1008	26.PLM, Быгдощ
1С1009	Lim-5	PZL	10	09	15.04.58	Польша	1009	26.PLM
1С1010	Lim-5	PZL	10	10	15.04.58	Польша	1010	26.PLM, США
1С1011	Lim-5	PZL	10	11	26.04.58	Польша	1011	62.PLM, Катовице
1С1012	Lim-5	PZL	10	12	26.04.58	Польша	1012	62.PLM потерян 25.01.61
1С1013	Lim-5	PZL	10	13	26.04.58	Польша	1013	62.PLM
1С1014	Lim-5	PZL	10	14	26.04.58	Польша	1014	62.PLM столкновение в воздухе с Lim-2 0929 потерян 26.06.58
1С1015	Lim-5	PZL	10	15	26.04.58	Польша	1015	62.PLM потерян 24.06.58
1С1016	Lim-5	PZL	10	16	26.04.58	Польша	1016	62.PLM
1С1017	Lim-5	PZL	10	17	26.04.58	Польша	1017	62.PLM
1С1018	Lim-5	PZL	10	18	26.04.58	Польша	1018	3.PLM
1С1019	Lim-5	PZL	10	19	15.04.58	Польша	1019	26.PLM
1С1020	Lim-5	PZL	10	20	01.02.58	Польша	1020	ITWL, Катовице, США N117MG
1С1021	Lim-5	PZL	10	21	15.04.58	Польша	1021	26.PLM
1С1022	Lim-5	PZL	10	22	15.04.58	Польша	1022	26.PLM
1С1023	Lim-5	PZL	10	23	15.04.58	Польша	1023	25.PLM, Краков
1С1024	Lim-5	PZL	10	24	15.04.58	Польша	1024	28.PLM
1С1025	Lim-5	PZL	10	25	15.04.58	Польша	1025	28.PLM
1С1026	Lim-5	PZL	10	26	15.04.58	Польша	1026	28.PLM
1С1027	Lim-5	PZL	10	27	15.04.58	Польша	1027	25.PLM, потерян 26.04.58
1С1028	Lim-5	PZL	10	28	15.04.58	Польша	1028	25.PLM
1С1029	Lim-5	PZL	10	29	1958			
1С/F1030	Lim-5	PZL	10	30	20.09.61	Польша	нет	Lim-5M, Lim-6R 441
1С1101	Lim-5	PZL	11	01	26.04.58	Польша	1101	3.PLM, Lim-5R, Катовице
1С1102	Lim-5	PZL	11	02	26.04.58	Польша	1102	3.PLM
1С1103	Lim-5	PZL	11	03	26.04.58	Польша	1103	3.PLM
1С1104	Lim-5	PZL	11	04	15.04.58	Польша	1104	26.PLM
1С1105	Lim-5	PZL	11	05	1958	Индонезия	F1101?	
1С1106	Lim-5	PZL	11	06	1958	Индонезия	F1102?	
1С1107	Lim-5	PZL	11	07	1958	Индонезия	F1103?	
1С1108	Lim-5	PZL	11	08	1958	Индонезия	F1104?	
1С1109	Lim-5	PZL	11	09	1958	Индонезия	F1105?	
1С1110	Lim-5	PZL	11	10	1958	Индонезия	F1106?	
1С1111	Lim-5	PZL	11	11	1958	Индонезия	F1107?	
1С1112	Lim-5	PZL	11	12	1958	Индонезия	F1108?	
1С1113	Lim-5	PZL	11	13	1958	Индонезия	F1109?	
1С1114	Lim-5	PZL	11	14	1958	Индонезия	F1110?	
1С1115	Lim-5	PZL	11	15	1958	Индонезия	F1111?	
1С1116	Lim-5	PZL	11	16	1958	Индонезия	F1112?	
1С1117	Lim-5	PZL	11	17	1958	Индонезия	F1113?	
1С1118	Lim-5	PZL	11	18	1958	Индонезия	F1114?	
1С1119	Lim-5	PZL	11	19	1958	Индонезия	F1115?	
1С1120	Lim-5	PZL	11	20	1958	Индонезия	F1116?	
1С1121	Lim-5	PZL	11	21	1958	Индонезия	F1117?	
1С1122	Lim-5	PZL	11	22	1958	Индонезия	F1118?	
1С1123	Lim-5	PZL	11	23	1958	Индонезия	F1119?	
1С1124	Lim-5	PZL	11	24	1958	Индонезия	F1120?	
1С1125	Lim-5	PZL	11	25	1958	Индонезия	F1121?	
1С1126	Lim-5	PZL	11	26	1958	Индонезия	F1122?	
1С1127	Lim-5	PZL	11	27	1958	Индонезия	F1123?	
1С1128	Lim-5	PZL	11	28	1958	Индонезия	F1124?	
1С1129	Lim-5	PZL	11	29	1958	Индонезия	F1125?	
1С1130	Lim-5	PZL	11	30	1958	Индонезия	F1126?	
1С1201	Lim-5	PZL	12	01	1958	Индонезия	F1127?	
1С1202	Lim-5	PZL	12	02	1958	Индонезия	F1128?	
1С1203	Lim-5	PZL	12	03	1958	Индонезия	F1129?	
1С1204	Lim-5	PZL	12	04	1958	Индонезия	F1130?	
1С1205	Lim-5	PZL	12	05	1958	Индонезия?	F1151										
1С1206	Lim-5	PZL	12	06	1958	Индонезия?	F1152										
1С1207	Lim-5	PZL	12	07	1958	Индонезия?	F1153										
1С1208	Lim-5	PZL	12	08	1958	Индонезия?	F1154										
1С1209	Lim-5	PZL	12	09	24.07.58	Польша	1209	11.PLM									
1С1210	Lim-5	PZL	12	10	24.07.58	Польша	1210	11.PLM, Катовице									
1С1211	Lim-5	PZL	12	11	24.07.58	Польша	1211	11.PLM, Катовице									
1С1212	Lim-5	PZL	12	12	24.07.58	Польша	1212	11.PLM									
1С1213	Lim-5	PZL	12	13	24.07.58	Польша	1213	11.PLM, Нидерланды									
1С1214	Lim-5	PZL	12	14	24.07.58	Польша	1214	11.PLM									
1С1215	Lim-5	PZL	12	15	24.07.58	Польша	1215	11.PLM									
1С1216	Lim-5	PZL	12	16	31.07.58	Польша	1216	13.PLM									
1С1217	Lim-5	PZL	12	17	24.07.58	Польша	1217	11.PLM, Катовице									
1С1218	Lim-5	PZL	12	18	24.07.58	Польша	1218	11.PLM									
1С1219	Lim-5	PZL	12	19	24.07.58	Польша	1219	11.PLM									
1С1220	Lim-5	PZL	12	20	24.07.58	Польша	1220	11.PLM, Катовице, Нидерланды									
1С1221	Lim-5	PZL	12	21	24.07.58	Польша	1221	26.PLM									
1С1222	Lim-5	PZL	12	22	24.07.58	Польша	1222	26.PLM									
1С1223	Lim-5	PZL	12	23	24.07.58	Польша	1223	26.PLM									
1С1224	Lim-5	PZL	12	24	24.07.58	Польша	1224	26.PLM									
1С1225	Lim-5	PZL	12	25	24.07.58	Польша	1225	26.PLM									
1С1226	Lim-5	PZL	12	26	24.07.58	Польша	1226	26.PLM									
1С1227	Lim-5	PZL	12	27	24.07.58	Польша	1227	26.PLM									
1С1228	Lim-5	PZL	12	28	30.07.58	Польша	1228	2.PLM, Великобритания									
1С1229	Lim-5	PZL	12	29	06.08.58	Польша	1229	WSP									
1С1230	Lim-5	PZL	12	30	30.07.58	Польша	1230	2.PLM, Быгдощь									
1С1231	Lim-5	PZL	12	31	30.07.58	Польша	1231	2.PLM, Быгдощь									
1С1301	Lim-5	PZL	13	01	24.07.58	Польша	1301	11.PLM, Катовице, США									
1С1302	Lim-5	PZL	13	02	11.08.58	Польша	1302	WSP									
1С1303	Lim-5	PZL	13	03	31.07.58	Польша	1303	ITWL, США									
1С1304	Lim-5	PZL	13	04	31.07.58	Польша	1304	13.PLM									
1С1305	Lim-5	PZL	13	05	30.07.58	Польша	1305	2.PLM									
1С1306	Lim-5	PZL	13	06	30.07.58	Польша	1306	2.PLM									
1С1307	Lim-5	PZL	13	07	31.07.58	Польша	1307	13.PLM									
1С1308	Lim-5	PZL	13	08	31.07.58	Польша	1308	13.PLM, Катовице									
1С1309	Lim-5	PZL	13	09	30.07.58	Польша	1309	2.PLM									
1С1310	Lim-5	PZL	13	10	30.07.58	Польша	1310	2.PLM									
1С1311	Lim-5	PZL	13	11	31.07.58	Польша	1311	13.PLM									
1С1312	Lim-5	PZL	13	12	31.07.58	Польша	1312	13.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице, США									
1С1313	Lim-5	PZL	13	13	31.07.58	Польша	1313	13.PLM									
1С1314	Lim-5	PZL	13	14	31.07.58	Польша	1314	13.PLM, Катовице									
1С1315	Lim-5	PZL	13	15	02.08.58	Польша	1315	45.PLM									
1С1316	Lim-5	PZL	13	16	02.08.58	Польша	1316	45.PLM потерян 03.03.59									
1С1317	Lim-5	PZL	13	17	02.08.58	Польша	1317	45.PLM									
1С1318	Lim-5	PZL	13	18	02.08.58	Польша	1318	45.PLM									
1С1319	Lim-5	PZL	13	19	02.08.58	Польша	1319	45.PLM, Катовице, США									
1С1320	Lim-5	PZL	13	20	30.07.58	Польша	1320	2.PLM									
1С1321	Lim-5	PZL	13	21	02.08.58	Польша	1321	45.PLM									
1С1322	Lim-5	PZL	13	22	31.07.58	Польша	1322	13.PLM									
1С1323	Lim-5	PZL	13	23	02.08.58	Польша	1323	45.PLM									
1С1324	Lim-5	PZL	13	24	02.08.58	Польша	1324	45.PLM									
1С1325	Lim-5	PZL	13	25	02.08.58	Польша	1325	3.PLM									
1С1326	Lim-5	PZL	13	26	02.08.58	Польша	1326	3.PLM									
1С1327	Lim-5	PZL	13	27	02.08.58	Польша	1327	3.PLM									
1С1328	Lim-5	PZL	13	28	07.07.59	Польша	1328	ITWL, Lim-5R									
1С1329	Lim-5	PZL	13	29	02.08.58	Польша	1329	3.PLM									
1С1330	Lim-5	PZL	13	30	02.08.58	Польша	1330	3.PLM, Ваганец над Торунь									
1С1401	Lim-5	PZL	14	01	02.08.58	Польша	1401	62.PLM									
1С1402	Lim-5	PZL	14	02	02.08.58	Польша	1402	62.PLM									
1С1403	Lim-5	PZL	14	03	02.08.58	Польша	1403	62.PLM потерян 25.06.63									
1С1404	Lim-5	PZL	14	04	02.08.58	Польша	1404	Lim-5R, 21.SPLR									
1С1405	Lim-5	PZL	14	02	02.08.58	Польша	1405	62.PLM									
1С1406	Lim-5	PZL	14	06	02.08.58	Польша	1406	62.PLM									
1С1407	Lim-5	PZL	14	07	02.08.58	Польша	1407	62.PLM									
1С1408	Lim-5	PZL	14	08	06.08.58	Польша	1408	WSP									
1С1409	Lim-5	PZL	14	09	11.08.58	Польша	1409	WSP, Катовице									
1С1410	Lim-5	PZL	14	10	18.10.58	Польша	1410	41.PLM									
1С1411	Lim-5	PZL	14	11	18.10.58	Польша	1411	41.PLM									
1С1412	Lim-5	PZL	14	12	22.01.59	Польша	1412	34.PLM потерян 19.08.66									
1С1413	Lim-5	PZL	14	13	22.01.59	Польша	1413	34.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице									
1С1414	Lim-5	PZL	14	14	15.09.58	Польша	1414	WSP, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице, Краков									
1С1415	Lim-5	PZL	14	15	15.09.58	Польша	1415	WSP									
1С1416	Lim-5	PZL	14	16	19.11.58	Польша	1416	ITWL									
1С1417	Lim-5	PZL	14	17	15.09.58	Польша	1417	WSP									
1С1418	Lim-5	PZL	14	18	18.10.58	Польша	1418	41.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Быгдощь									
1С1419	Lim-5	PZL	14	19	15.09.58	Польша	1419	WSP, Катовице, Познань									
1С1420	Lim-5	PZL	14	20	18.10.58	Польша	1420	41.PLM									
1С1421	Lim-5	PZL	14	21	1958	Индонезия?	F1155										
1С1422	Lim-5	PZL	14	22	18.10.58	Польша	1422	41.PLM									
1С1423	Lim-5	PZL	14	23	22.01.59	Польша	1423	34.PLM, США									
1С1424	Lim-5	PZL	14	24	19.11.58	Польша	1424	41.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице									
1С1425	Lim-5	PZL	14	25	19.11.58	Польша	1425	41.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице									
1С1426	Lim-5	PZL	14	26	19.11.58	Польша	1426	41.PLM, Катовице									
1С1427	Lim-5	PZL	14	27	19.11.58	Польша	1427	41.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Быгдощь									
1С1428	Lim-5	PZL	14	28	19.11.58	Польша	1428	41.PLM									
1С1429	Lim-5	PZL	14	29	19.11.58	Польша	1429	41.PLM									
1С1430	Lim-5	PZL	14	30	22.01.59	Польша	1430	34.PLM									
1С1501	Lim-5	PZL	15	01	22.01.59	Польша	1501	34.PLM									
1С1502	Lim-5	PZL	15	02	22.01.59	Польша	1502	34.PLM, Катовице									
1С1503	Lim-5	PZL	15	03	1959	Индонезия?	F1156										
1С1504	Lim-5	PZL	15	04	1959	Индонезия?	F1157										
1С1505	Lim-5	PZL	15	05	19.11.58	Польша	1505	41.PLM									
1С1506	Lim-5	PZL	15	06	19.11.58	Польша	1506	41.PLM									
1С1507	Lim-5	PZL	15	07	1959	Индонезия?	F1158										
1С1508	Lim-5	PZL	15	08	22.01.59	Польша	1508	34.PLM, Краков									
1С1509	Lim-5	PZL	15	09	22.01.59	Польша	1509	34.PLM, Катовице									
1С1510	Lim-5	PZL	15	10	1959	Индонезия?	F1159										
1С1511	Lim-5	PZL	15	11	25.10.58			потерян при облете 25.10.58									
1С1512	Lim-5	PZL	15	12	1958	Индонезия?	F1160										
1С1513	Lim-5	PZL	15	13	1958	Индонезия?	F1161										
1С1514	Lim-5	PZL	15	14	1958	Индонезия?	F1162										
1С1515	Lim-5	PZL	15	15	1958	Ирак?											
1С1516	Lim-5	PZL	15	16	1958	Ирак?											
1С1517	Lim-5	PZL	15	17	1958	Ирак?											
1С1518	Lim-5	PZL	15	18	1958	Ирак?											
1С1519	Lim-5	PZL	15	19	1958	Ирак?											
1С1520	Lim-5	PZL	15	20	1958	Ирак?											
1С1521	Lim-5	PZL	15	21	1958	Ирак?											
1С1522	Lim-5	PZL	15	22	1958	Ирак?											
1С1523	Lim-5	PZL	15	23	1958	Ирак?											
1С1524	Lim-5	PZL	15	24	1958	Ирак?											
1С1525	Lim-5	PZL	15	25	1958	Ирак?											
1С1526	Lim-5	PZL	15	26	1958	Ирак?											
1С1527	Lim-5	PZL	15	27	22.01.59	Польша	1527	34.PLM
1С1528	Lim-5	PZL	15	28	22.01.59	Польша	1528	34.PLM столкновение в воздухе с Lim-2 1322 потерян 25.06.63
1С1529	Lim-5	PZL	15	29	22.01.59	Польша	1529	34.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице, США N117BR
1С1530	Lim-5	PZL	15	30	22.01.59	Польша	1530	34.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR
1С/1J1601	Lim-5	PZL	16	01	26.07.60	Польша	1610	11.DLM, Lim-5M 16-01 ITWL Lim-6, Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz
1С1602	Lim-5	PZL	16	02	08.04.60	Польша	1602	28.PLM
1С1603	Lim-5	PZL	16	03	08.04.60	Польша	1603	28.PLM, Катовице, США
1С1604	Lim-5	PZL	16	04	08.04.60	Польша	1604	28.PLM, Катовице, Варшава
1С1605	Lim-5	PZL	16	05	19.07.60	Польша	1605	41.PLM, Катовице, США
1С1606	Lim-5	PZL	16	06	04.05.60	Польша	1605	29.PLM
1С1607	Lim-5	PZL	16	05	14.04.60	Польша	1606	13.PLM, Катовице, США N606BM
1С1608	Lim-5	PZL	16	08	14.05.60	Польша	1608	4.PLM потерян 09.03.65
1С1609	Lim-5	PZL	16	09	14.04.60	Польша	1609	13.PLM
1С1610	Lim-5	PZL	16	10	16.04.60	Польша	1610	39.PLM
1С1611	Lim-5	PZL	16	11	16.04.60	Польша	1611	39.PLM, Катовице, США
1С1612	Lim-5	PZL	16	12	14.05.60	Польша	1612	4.PLM потерян 10.04.61
1С1613	Lim-5	PZL	16	13	23.06.60	Польша	1613	26.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице
1С1614	Lim-5	PZL	16	14	19.07.60	Польша	1614	41.PLM
1С1615	Lim-5	PZL	16	15	21.04.60	Польша	1615	26.PLM, Катовице
1С1616	Lim-5	PZL	16	16	04.05.60	Польша	1616	29.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR потерян 04.04.79
1С1617	Lim-5	PZL	16	17	04.05.60	Польша	1617	29.PLM, США
1С1618	Lim-5	PZL	16	18	04.05.60	Польша	1618	29.PLM
1С1619	Lim-5	PZL	16	19	14.05.60	Польша	1619	3.PLM, Австралия
1С1620	Lim-5	PZL	16	20	29.07.60	Польша	1620	4.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице
1С1621	Lim-5	PZL	16	21	19.04.60	Польша	1621	3.PLM
1С1622	Lim-5	PZL	16	22	19.04.60	Польша	1622	3.PLM
1С1623	Lim-5	PZL	16	23	29.07.60	Польша	1620	4.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Быгдощ
1С1624	Lim-5	PZL	16	24	29.07.60	Польша	1624	4.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице
1С1625	Lim-5	PZL	16	25	20.04.60	Польша	1625	45.PLM потерян 30.06.66
1С1626	Lim-5	PZL	16	26	20.06.60	Польша	1626	CSL, Быгдощ
1С1627	Lim-5	PZL	16	27	07.06.60	Польша	1627	45.PLM
1С1628	Lim-5	PZL	16	28	04.05.60	Польша	1628	4.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR потерян 21.06.79
1С1629	Lim-5	PZL	16	29	20.06.60	Польша	1629	CSL, Катовице, США
1С1630	Lim-5	PZL	16	30	23.06.60	Польша	1630	29.PLM
1С1701	Lim-5	PZL	17	01	21.04.60	Польша	1701	26.PLM
1С1702	Lim-5	PZL	17	02	11.05.60	Польша	1702	45.PLM
1С1703	Lim-5	PZL	17	03	10.05.60	Польша	1703	1.KOPL, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице, США
1С1704	Lim-5	PZL	17	04	11.05.60	Польша	1704	45.PLM
1С1705	Lim-5	PZL	17	05	26.06.60	Польша	1705	CSL, Катовице, США N1705
1С1706	Lim-5	PZL	17	06	26.06.60	Польша	1706	CSL, Катовице
1С1707	Lim-5	PZL	17	07	11.05.60	Польша	1707	CSL, Катовице, США N9143Z
1С1708	Lim-5	PZL	17	08	11.05.60	Польша	1708	13.PLM
1С1709	Lim-5	PZL	17	09	11.05.60	Польша	1709	13.PLM
1С1710	Lim-5	PZL	17	10	04.05.60	Польша	1710	29.PLM, Катовице
1С1711	Lim-5	PZL	17	11	22.06.60	Польша	1711	40.PLM, Катовице
1С1712	Lim-5	PZL	17	12	07.07.60	Польша	1712	Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Быгдощ
1С1713	Lim-5	PZL	17	13	09.05.60	Польша	1713	2.PLM, Катовице, США
1С1714	Lim-5	PZL	17	14	02.05.60	Польша	1714	4.PLM, Быгдощ
1С1715	Lim-5	PZL	17	15	09.05.60	Польша	1715	2.PLM
1С1716	Lim-5	PZL	17	16	02.05.60	Польша	1716	4.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR столкновение в воздухе с Lim-5 307 потерян 21.12.78
1С1717	Lim-5	PZL	17	17	09.05.60	Польша	1717	2.PLM, 45.LED, США N1717M
1С1718	Lim-5	PZL	17	18	02.05.60	Польша	1718	CSL, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Быгдощ
1С1719	Lim-5	PZL	17	19	26.06.60	Польша	1719	4.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице, США N1719
1С1720	Lim-5	PZL	17	20	04.05.60	Польша	1720	29.PLM
1С1721	Lim-5	PZL	17	21	04.05.60	Польша	1721	29.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице, Джонов
1С1722	Lim-5	PZL	17	22	11.06.60	Польша	1722	3.PLM потерян 03.09.68
1С1723	Lim-5	PZL	17	23	04.05.60	Польша	1723	29.PLM, Быгдощ
1С1724	Lim-5	PZL	17	24	02.05.60	Польша	1724	4.PLM
1С1725	Lim-5	PZL	17	25	02.05.60	Польша	1725	4.PLM, Катовице
1С1726	Lim-5	PZL	17	26	07.06.60	Польша	1726	45.PLM, Катовице, США
1С1727	Lim-5	PZL	17	27	02.05.60	Польша	1727	4.PLM
1С1728	Lim-5	PZL	17	28	15.06.60	Польша	1728	2.KOPL, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице
1С1729	Lim-5	PZL	17	29	15.06.60	Польша	1729	2.KOPL
1С1730	Lim-5	PZL	17	30	07.07.60	Польша	1730	2.KOPL, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Лодзь
1С1801	Lim-5	PZL	18	01	1960	Болгария											
1С1802	Lim-5	PZL	18	02	1960	Болгария											
1С1803	Lim-5	PZL	18	03	1960	Болгария											
1С1804	Lim-5	PZL	18	04	1960	Болгария											
1С1805	Lim-5	PZL	18	05	1960	Болгария											
1С1806	Lim-5	PZL	18	06	1960	Болгария											
1С1807	Lim-5	PZL	18	07	1960	Болгария											
1С1808	Lim-5	PZL	18	08	1960	Болгария											
1С1809	Lim-5	PZL	18	09	1960	Болгария		Польша, Джонов									
1С1810	Lim-5	PZL	18	10	1960	Болгария											
1С1811	Lim-5	PZL	18	11	1960	Болгария											
1С1812	Lim-5	PZL	18	12	1960	Болгария											
1С1813	Lim-5	PZL	18	13	1960	Болгария											
1С1814	Lim-5	PZL	18	14	1960	Болгария											
1С1815	Lim-5	PZL	18	15	1960	Болгария											
1С1816	Lim-5	PZL	18	16	1960	Болгария											
1С1817	Lim-5	PZL	18	17	1960	Болгария	150										
1С1818	Lim-5	PZL	18	18	1960	Болгария											
1С1819	Lim-5	PZL	18	19	1960	Болгария											
1С1820	Lim-5	PZL	18	20	1960	Болгария											
1С1821	Lim-5	PZL	18	21	1960	Болгария											
1С1822	Lim-5	PZL	18	22	1960	Болгария											
1С1823	Lim-5	PZL	18	23	1960	Болгария											
1С1824	Lim-5	PZL	18	24	1960	Болгария											
1С1825	Lim-5	PZL	18	25	1960	Болгария											
1С1826	Lim-5	PZL	18	26	1960	Болгария											
1С1827	Lim-5	PZL	18	27	1960	Болгария											
1С1828	Lim-5	PZL	18	28	1960	Болгария											
1С1829	Lim-5	PZL	18	29	1960	Болгария											
1С1830	Lim-5	PZL	18	30	19.07.60	Польша	1830	41.PLM
1С1901	Lim-5	PZL	19	01	19.07.60	Польша	1901	41.PLM
1С1902	Lim-5	PZL	19	02	19.07.60	Польша	1902	41.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR
1С1903	Lim-5	PZL	19	03	23.06.60	Польша	1903	29.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице
1С1904	Lim-5	PZL	19	04	23.06.60	Польша	1904	29.PLM
1С1905	Lim-5	PZL	19	05	26.06.60	Польша	1905	CSL, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, США 904
1С1906	Lim-5	PZL	19	06	22.06.60	Польша	1906	40.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице
1С1907	Lim-5	PZL	19	07	26.07.60	Польша	1097	11.DLM
1С1908	Lim-5	PZL	19	08	22.06.60	Польша	1908	40.PLM, Катовице
1С1909	Lim-5	PZL	19	09	26.06.60	Польша	1909	CSL, Краков
1С1910	Lim-5	PZL	19	10	29.07.60	Польша	1910	4.PLM, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Катовице,Краков
1С1911	Lim-5	PZL	19	11	22.06.60	Польша	1911	40.PLM
1С1912	Lim-5	PZL	19	12	22.06.60	Польша	1912	40.PLM, TSWL
1С1913	Lim-5	PZL	19	13	26.06.60	Польша	1913	CSL, Lim-5R 21.SPLR, Лодзь
1С1914	Lim-5	PZL	19	14	26.06.60	Польша	1911	17.EL DLO

1D0101	Lim-5P	PZL	01	01	01.59	Польша	101	CSL, Lim-6MR, Сиемировице
1D0102	Lim-5P	PZL	01	02	01.59	Польша	102	CSL, Чаплинек
1D0103	Lim-5P	PZL	01	03	05.02.59	Польша	103	39.PLM
1D0104	Lim-5P	PZL	01	04	05.02.59	Польша	104	39.PLM
1D0105	Lim-5P	PZL	01	05	01.59	ГДР	566	потерян 18.07.61
1D0106	Lim-5P	PZL	01	06	01.59	ГДР	450	потерян 04.07.63
1D0107	Lim-5P	PZL	01	07	01.59	ГДР	460	
1D0107	Lim-5P	PZL	01	07	01.59	ГДР	460	
1D0108	Lim-5P	PZL	01	08	01.59	ГДР	470	JG 2
1D0110	Lim-5P	PZL	01	10	01.59	ГДР	420	JG 7
1D0201	Lim-5P	PZL	02	01	03.59	ГДР	430	потерян 19.03.64
1D0202	Lim-5P	PZL	02	02	03.59	ГДР	440	
1D0203	Lim-5P	PZL	02	03	1959	ГДР	307	
1D0204	Lim-5P	PZL	02	04	1959	ГДР	325	
1D0205	Lim-5P	PZL	02	05	03.59	ГДР	573	JG 2
1D0206	Lim-5P	PZL	02	06	03.59	ГДР	591	JG 2
1D0207	Lim-5P	PZL	02	07	04.59	ГДР	685	
1D0208	Lim-5P	PZL	02	08	04.59	ГДР	615	
1D0209	Lim-5P	PZL	02	09	04.59	ГДР	543	
1D0210	Lim-5P	PZL	02	10	04.59	ГДР	856	
1D0211	Lim-5P	PZL	02	11	04.59	ГДР	427	
1D0212	Lim-5P	PZL	02	12	04.59	ГДР	437	Потсдам 2001, 2009, 850, Коттбус 1171
1D0213	Lim-5P	PZL	02	13	04.59	ГДР	447	
1D0214	Lim-5P	PZL	02	14	04.59	ГДР	827	JG 2
1D0215	Lim-5P	PZL	02	15	04.59	ГДР	895	
1D0301	Lim-5P	PZL	03	01	1959	ГДР	802	JG 1 потерян 05.07.68
1D0302	Lim-5P	PZL	03	02	1959	ГДР	320	потерян 10.08.61
1D0303	Lim-5P	PZL	03	03	1959	ГДР	853	
1D0304	Lim-5P	PZL	03	04	1959	ГДР	328	
1D0305	Lim-5P	PZL	03	05	1959	ГДР	542	JG 2
1D0306	Lim-5P	PZL	03	06	1959	ГДР	458	
1D0307	Lim-5P	PZL	03	07	1959	ГДР	468	JG 1
1D0308	Lim-5P	PZL	03	08	05.59	ГДР	478	потерян 31.05.60
1D0309	Lim-5P	PZL	03	09	1959	ГДР	457	
1D0310	Lim-5P	PZL	03	10	1959	ГДР	467	
1D0311	Lim-5P	PZL	03	11	1959	ГДР	477	
1D0312	Lim-5P	PZL	03	12	1959	ГДР	564	
1D0313	Lim-5P	PZL	03	13	1959	ГДР	873	
1D0314	Lim-5P	PZL	03	14	1959	ГДР	834	
1D0315	Lim-5P	PZL	03	15	1959	ГДР	568	
1D0316	Lim-5P	PZL	03	16	1959	ГДР	352	
1D0317	Lim-5P	PZL	03	17	05.59	ГДР	418	потерян 19.07.60
1D0318	Lim-5P	PZL	03	18	05.59	ГДР	428	потерян 11.09.65
1D0319	Lim-5P	PZL	03	19	05.59	ГДР	438	потерян 30.06.62
1D0320	Lim-5P	PZL	03	20	05.59	ГДР	448	
1D0401	Lim-5P	PZL	04	01	14.05.59	Польша	401	13.PLM, Lim-6M потерян 12.08.75
1D0402	Lim-5P	PZL	04	02	14.05.59	Польша	401	13.PLM, Lim-6M, Мирославец 1988
1D0403	Lim-5P	PZL	04	03	04.05.59	Польша	403	29.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0404	Lim-5P	PZL	04	04	06.05.59	Польша	404	3.PLM
1D0405	Lim-5P	PZL	04	05	14.05.59	Польша	405	13.PLM
1D0406	Lim-5P	PZL	04	06	06.05.59	Польша	406	3.PLM, Варшава
1D0407	Lim-5P	PZL	04	07	06.05.59	Польша	407	3.PLM
1D0408	Lim-5P	PZL	04	08	04.05.59	Польша	408	29.PLM
1D0409	Lim-5P	PZL	04	09	25.06.60	Польша	409	26.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0410	Lim-5P	PZL	04	10	21.04.60	Польша	410	26.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0411	Lim-5P	PZL	04	11	16.07.60	Польша	411	13.PLM
1D0412	Lim-5P	PZL	04	12	24.05.60	Польша	412	26.PLM
1D0413	Lim-5P	PZL	04	13	14.04.60	Польша	413	13.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0414	Lim-5P	PZL	04	14	02.04.60	Польша	414	1.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0415	Lim-5P	PZL	04	15	02.04.60	Польша	415	1.PLM, Lim-6M потерян 17.06.78
1D0416	Lim-5P	PZL	04	16	27.06.60	Польша	416	11.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0417	Lim-5P	PZL	04	17	02.04.60	Польша	417	1.PLM потерян 23.03.61
1D0418	Lim-5P	PZL	04	18	16.07.60	Польша	418	2.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0419	Lim-5P	PZL	04	19	03.07.60	Польша	419	11.PLM
1D0420	Lim-5P	PZL	04	20	15.07.60	Польша	420	11.PLM потерян 15.08.63
1D0501	Lim-5P	PZL	05	01	06.59	Индонезия	F1181	11.Sqn
1D0502	Lim-5P	PZL	05	02	06.59	Индонезия	F1182	11.Sqn
1D0503	Lim-5P	PZL	05	03	06.59	Индонезия	F1183	11.Sqn
1D0504	Lim-5P	PZL	05	04	06.59	Индонезия	F1184	11.Sqn
1D0505	Lim-5P	PZL	05	05	06.59	Индонезия	F1185	11.Sqn
1D0506	Lim-5P	PZL	05	06	02.04.60	Польша	506	2.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0507	Lim-5P	PZL	05	07	02.04.60	Польша	507	2.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0508	Lim-5P	PZL	05	08	04.07.60	Польша	508	25.PLM потерян 30.04.60
1D0509	Lim-5P	PZL	05	09	02.04.60	Польша	509	2.PLM
1D0510	Lim-5P	PZL	05	10	02.04.60	Польша	510	2.PLM
1D0511	Lim-5P	PZL	05	11	04.07.60	Польша	511	26.PLM, Lim-6M, США
1D0512	Lim-5P	PZL	05	12	08.04.60	Польша	512	25.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0513	Lim-5P	PZL	05	13	08.04.60	Польша	513	25.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0514	Lim-5P	PZL	05	14	08.04.60	Польша	514	25.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0515	Lim-5P	PZL	05	15	08.04.60	Польша	515	25.PLM
1D0516	Lim-5P	PZL	05	16	20.04.60	Польша	516	45.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0517	Lim-5P	PZL	05	17	20.04.60	Польша	517	45.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0518	Lim-5P	PZL	05	18	20.04.60	Польша	518	45.PLM
1D0519	Lim-5P	PZL	05	19	02.04.60	Польша	519	1.PLM потерян 26.11.65
1D0520	Lim-5P	PZL	05	20	20.04.60	Польша	520	45.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0521	Lim-5P	PZL	05	21	04.04.60	Польша	521	3.PLM
1D0522	Lim-5P	PZL	05	22	28.05.60	Польша	522	11.PLM
1D0523	Lim-5P	PZL	05	23	04.05.60	Польша	523	40.PLM, Lim-6MR, Семировице
1D0524	Lim-5P	PZL	05	24	08.06.60	Польша	524	ITWL, Lim-6M
1D0601	Lim-5P	PZL	06	01	26.11.60	Польша	601	3.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0602	Lim-5P	PZL	06	02	22.11.60	Польша	602	1.PLM, Lim-6MR
1D0603	Lim-5P	PZL	06	03	26.11.60	Польша	603	3.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0604	Lim-5P	PZL	06	04	26.11.60	Польша	604	3.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0605	Lim-5P	PZL	06	05	02.12.60	Польша	605	45.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0606	Lim-5P	PZL	06	06	26.11.60	Польша	606	45.PLM, Lim-6M, Краков
1D0607	Lim-5P	PZL	06	07	19.12.60	Польша	607	45.PLM потерян 25.10.68
1D0608	Lim-5P	PZL	06	08	22.11.60	Польша	608	1.PLM, Lim-6MR
1D0609	Lim-5P	PZL	06	09	29.11.60	Польша	609	2.PLM
1D0610	Lim-5P	PZL	06	10	22.11.60	Польша	610	1.PLM
1D0611	Lim-5P	PZL	06	11	29.11.60	Польша	611	11.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0612	Lim-5P	PZL	06	12	22.11.60	Польша	612	1.PLM потерян 28.07.61
1D0613	Lim-5P	PZL	06	13	22.11.60	Польша	613	1.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0614	Lim-5P	PZL	06	14	02.12.60	Польша	614	41.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0615	Lim-5P	PZL	06	15	29.11.60	Польша	615	11.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0616	Lim-5P	PZL	06	16	29.11.60	Польша	616	25.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0617	Lim-5P	PZL	06	17	29.11.60	Польша	617	25.PLM, Lim-6MR потерян 31.12.75
1D0618	Lim-5P	PZL	06	18	02.12.60	Польша	618	41.PLM, Lim-6MR
1D0619	Lim-5P	PZL	06	19	02.12.60	Польша	618	26.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0620	Lim-5P	PZL	06	20	02.12.60	Польша	618	26.PLM, США N620PF
1D0621	Lim-5P	PZL	06	21	01.12.60	Польша	621	2.PLM
1D0622	Lim-5P	PZL	06	22	01.12.60	Польша	622	34.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0623	Lim-5P	PZL	06	23	01.12.60	Польша	623	34.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0624	Lim-5P	PZL	06	24	01.12.60	Польша	624	34.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0625	Lim-5P	PZL	06	25	01.12.60	Польша	625	34.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0626	Lim-5P	PZL	06	26	01.12.60	Польша	626	34.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0627	Lim-5P	PZL	06	27	01.12.60	Польша	627	34.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0628	Lim-5P	PZL	06	28	11.01.61	Польша	628	40.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0629	Lim-5P	PZL	06	29	11.01.61	Польша	629	40.PLM
1D0630	Lim-5P	PZL	06	30	10.01.61	Польша	630	29.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0631	Lim-5P	PZL	06	31	11.01.61	Польша	631	40.PLM потерян 24.08.63
1D0632	Lim-5P	PZL	06	32	10.01.61	Польша	632	41.PLM, Lim-6M
1D0633	Lim-5P	PZL	06	33	10.01.61	Польша	633	41.PLM, Lim-6MR
1D0634	Lim-5P	PZL	06	34	10.01.61	Польша	634	29.PLM, Lim-6MR, США
1D0635	Lim-5P	PZL	06	35	10.01.61	Польша	635	29.PLM, Lim-6MR, Скажиско Каменна
1D0636	Lim-5P	PZL	06	36	11.01.61	Польша	636	4.PLM, Lim-6MR
1D0637	Lim-5P	PZL	06	37	01.61	Индонезия	F1186	11.Sqn
1D0638	Lim-5P	PZL	06	38	01.61	Индонезия	F1187	11.Sqn
1D0639	Lim-5P	PZL	06	39	11.01.61	Польша	639	4.PLM, Lim-6MR
1D0640	Lim-5P	PZL	06	40	11.01.61	Польша	640	4.PLM, Lim-6MR
1D0641	Lim-5P	PZL	06	41	11.01.61	Польша	641	4.PLM, Lim-6MR
1F0101	Lim-5M	PZL	01	01	02.12.60	Польша	101	6.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis 45.LPSz-B, Катынский музей
1F0102	Lim-5M	PZL	01	02	26.01.61	Польша	102	ITWL, Lim-6bis, Австралия
1F0103	Lim-5M	PZL	01	03	02.12.60	Польша	101	5.DLM, Lim-6bis
1F0104	Lim-5M	PZL	01	04	02.12.60	Польша	104	6.PLM-Sz
1F0105	Lim-5M	PZL	01	05	01.12.60	Польша	105	5.DLM, Lim-6bis, Краков
1F0106	Lim-5M	PZL	01	06	10.05.61	Польша	106	6.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0107	Lim-5M	PZL	01	07	14.04.61	Польша	107	5.PLM-Sz потерян 23.05.64
1F0108	Lim-5M	PZL	01	08	01.12.60	Польша	108	5.DLM, Lim-6bis потерян 05.09.77
1F0109	Lim-5M	PZL	01	09	02.12.60	Польша	109	6.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis столкновение с Ми-8 потерян 04.08.76
1F0110	Lim-5M	PZL	01	10	13.03.61	Польша	110	30.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0201	Lim-5M	PZL	02	01	13.03.61	Польша	201	30.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis потерян 27.03.85
1F0202	Lim-5M	PZL	02	02	21.03.61	Польша	202	48.PLM-Sz потерян 21.08.64
1F0203	Lim-5M	PZL	02	03	13.04.61	Польша	203	48.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0204	Lim-5M	PZL	02	04	12.04.61	Польша	204	48.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0205	Lim-5M	PZL	02	05	12.04.61	Польша	205	48.PLM-Sz
1F0206	Lim-5M	PZL	02	06	12.04.61	Польша	206	48.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis, Катовице
1F0207	Lim-5M	PZL	02	07	05.05.61	Польша	207	30.PLM-Sz потерян 28.07.64
1F0208	Lim-5M	PZL	02	08	12.04.61	Польша	208	48.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0209	Lim-5M	PZL	02	09	12.04.61	Польша	209	48.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0210	Lim-5M	PZL	02	10	12.04.61	Польша	210	48.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0211	Lim-5M	PZL	02	11	05.05.61	Польша	211	30.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0212	Lim-5M	PZL	02	12	10.05.61	Польша	212	6.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis, Италия Черсола
1F0213	Lim-5M	PZL	02	13	05.05.61	Польша	213	30.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0214	Lim-5M	PZL	02	14	02.05.61	Польша	214	30.PLM-Sz
1F0215	Lim-5M	PZL	02	15	02.05.61	Польша	215	30.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis, Быгдощ
1F0216	Lim-5M	PZL	02	16	05.05.61	Польша	216	30.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0217	Lim-5M	PZL	02	17	10.05.61	Польша	217	6.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis потерян 30.05.87
1F0218	Lim-5M	PZL	02	18	13.03.61	Польша	218	30.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0219	Lim-5M	PZL	02	19	01.12.60	Польша	219	5.DLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0220	Lim-5M	PZL	02	20	02.12.60	Польша	220	6.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0301	Lim-5M	PZL	03	01	19.01.61	Польша	301	48.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis, Катовице
1F0302	Lim-5M	PZL	03	02	17.03.61	Польша	302	6.PLM-Sz
1F0303	Lim-5M	PZL	03	03	12.04.61	Польша	303	48.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0304	Lim-5M	PZL	03	04	19.01.61	Польша	304	48.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0305	Lim-5M	PZL	03	05	20.01.61	Польша	305	5.PLM-Sz, потерян 1961
1F0306	Lim-5M	PZL	03	06	20.01.61	Польша	306	5.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis, Франция Савиньи
1F0307	Lim-5M	PZL	03	07	20.01.61	Польша	307	5.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis, Джонов
1F0308	Lim-5M	PZL	03	08	18.03.61	Польша	308	5.PLM-Sz, потерян 07.02.64
1F0309	Lim-5M	PZL	03	09	19.01.61	Польша	309	48.PLM-Sz, потерян 26.04.61
1F0310	Lim-5M	PZL	03	10	17.03.61	Польша	310	6.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0311	Lim-5M	PZL	03	11	20.01.61	Польша	311	5.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis, Катовице
1F0312	Lim-5M	PZL	03	12	17.03.61	Польша	312	6.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0313	Lim-5M	PZL	03	13	17.03.61	Польша	313	5.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0314	Lim-5M	PZL	03	14	17.03.61	Польша	314	6.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0315	Lim-5M	PZL	03	15	20.01.61	Польша	315	5.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0316	Lim-5M	PZL	03	16	18.03.61	Польша	316	5.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis, Гдыня
1F0317	Lim-5M	PZL	03	17	17.03.61	Польша	317	6.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0318	Lim-5M	PZL	03	18	17.03.61	Польша	318	6.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0319	Lim-5M	PZL	03	19	18.03.61	Польша	319	5.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis 45.LPSz-B, Катовице
1F0320	Lim-5M	PZL	03	20	12.04.61	Польша	320	48.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0321	Lim-5M	PZL	03	21	18.03.61	Польша	321	5.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis 45.LPSz-B, Катовице
1F0322	Lim-5M	PZL	03	22	14.04.61	Польша	322	5.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0323	Lim-5M	PZL	03	23	10.05.61	Польша	323	6.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0324	Lim-5M	PZL	03	24	12.04.61	Польша	324	48.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0325	Lim-5M	PZL	03	25	12.04.61	Польша	325	48.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis, США
1F0326	Lim-5M	PZL	03	26	12.04.61	Польша	326	48.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis потерян 31.01.79
1F0327	Lim-5M	PZL	03	27	13.04.61	Польша	327	17.ELDLO, Lim-6bis
1F0328	Lim-5M	PZL	03	28	18.03.61	Польша	328	5.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis потерян 1972
1F0329	Lim-5M	PZL	03	29	02.05.61	Польша	329	30.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis
1F0330	Lim-5M	PZL	03	30	10.05.61	Польша	330	6.PLM-Sz, Lim-6bis

1J0401	Lim-6	PZL	04	01	1961	Польша	401	Lim-6R 21.SPLR
1J0402	Lim-6	PZL	04	02	1961	Польша	402	Lim-6bis 51.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R 
1J0403	Lim-6	PZL	04	03	1961	Польша	403	Lim-6bis 51.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R 
1J0404	Lim-6	PZL	04	04	1961	Польша	404	Lim-6bis 51.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R 
1J0405	Lim-6	PZL	04	05	1961	Польша	405	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R 
1J0406	Lim-6	PZL	04	06	1961	Польша	406	Lim-6bis 5.PLM-Sz, Катовице
1J0407	Lim-6	PZL	04	07	1961	Польша	407	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R 
1J0408	Lim-6	PZL	04	08	1961	Польша	408	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz
1J0409	Lim-6	PZL	04	09	1961	Польша	409	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R 
1J0410	Lim-6	PZL	04	10	1961	Польша	410	Lim-6bis 51.PLM-Sz, 45.LPSz-B, Катовице
1J0411	Lim-6	PZL	04	11	1961	Польша	411	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R 
1J0412	Lim-6	PZL	04	12	1961	Польша	412	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R 
1J0413	Lim-6	PZL	04	13	1961	Польша	413	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R, Быгдощ 
1J0414	Lim-6	PZL	04	14	1961	Польша	414	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz, 45.LPSz-B, Катовице
1J0415	Lim-6	PZL	04	15	1961	Польша	415	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R 
1J0416	Lim-6	PZL	04	16	1961	Польша	416	Lim-6bis 51.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R потерян 17.07.63
1J0417	Lim-6	PZL	04	17	1961	Польша	417	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz, Нидерланды
1J0418	Lim-6	PZL	04	18	1961	Польша	418	Lim-6bis 51.PLM-Sz, Нидерланды
1J0419	Lim-6	PZL	04	19	1961	Польша	419	Lim-6bis 51.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R, Быгдощь
1J0420	Lim-6	PZL	04	20	1961	Польша	420	Lim-6bis 51.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R
1J0421	Lim-6	PZL	04	21	1961	Польша	421	Lim-6bis 51.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R
1J0422	Lim-6	PZL	04	22	1961	Польша	422	Lim-6bis 51.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R, Катовице
1J0423	Lim-6	PZL	04	23	1961	Польша	423	Lim-6bis 51.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R
1J0424	Lim-6	PZL	04	24	1961	Польша	424	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz
1J0425	Lim-6	PZL	04	25	1961	Польша	425	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz потерян 11.09.63
1J0426	Lim-6	PZL	04	26	1961	Польша	426	Lim-6bis 51.PLM-Sz, Катовице
1J0427	Lim-6	PZL	04	27	1961	Польша	427	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz, Лодзь
1J0428	Lim-6	PZL	04	28	1961	Польша	428	Lim-6bis 51.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R
1J0429	Lim-6	PZL	04	29	1961	Польша	429	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz
1J0430	Lim-6	PZL	04	30	1961	Польша	430	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz
1J0431	Lim-6	PZL	04	31	1961	Польша	431	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz, 45.LPSz-B, Катовице
1J0432	Lim-6	PZL	04	32	1961	Польша	432	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz, 45.LPSz-B, Катовице
1J0433	Lim-6	PZL	04	33	1961	Польша	433	Lim-6bis 5.PLM-Sz
1J0434	Lim-6	PZL	04	34	1961	Польша	434	Lim-6bis 5.PLM-Sz, Австралия
1J0435	Lim-6	PZL	04	35	1961	Польша	435	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz
1J0436	Lim-6	PZL	04	36	1961	Польша	436	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz
1J0437	Lim-6	PZL	04	37	1961	Польша	437	Lim-6bis 51.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R
1J0438	Lim-6	PZL	04	38	1961	Польша	438	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz, 45.LPSz-B, США N2153V
1J0439	Lim-6	PZL	04	39	1961	Польша	439	Lim-6bis 5.PLM-Sz потерян 05.04.64
1J0440	Lim-6	PZL	04	40	1961	Польша	440	Lim-6bis 53.PLM-Sz, 45.LPSz-B, Катовице
1J0441	Lim-6	PZL	04	41	1961	Польша	441	Lim-6bis 6.PLM-Sz, Lim-6R потерян 19.11.71
1J0501	Lim-6R	PZL	05	01	16.08.63	Польша	501	53.PLM-Sz
1J0502	Lim-6R	PZL	05	02	16.08.63	Польша	502	53.PLM-Sz потерян 10.06.70
1J0503	Lim-6R	PZL	05	03	16.08.63	Польша	503	53.PLM-Sz потерян 26.06.72
1J0504	Lim-6R	PZL	05	04	13.01.65	Польша	504	ITWL, Катовице
1J0505	Lim-6R	PZL	05	05	16.08.63	Польша	505	53.PLM-Sz, Катовице, США N2153K
1J0506	Lim-6R	PZL	05	06	12.11.63	Польша	506	53.PLM-Sz, 45.LPSz-B, США
1J0507	Lim-6R	PZL	05	07	12.11.63	Польша	507	53.PLM-Sz
1J0508	Lim-6R	PZL	05	08	12.11.63	Польша	508	53.PLM-Sz, Катовице, США
1J0509	Lim-6R	PZL	05	09	12.11.63	Польша	509	53.PLM-Sz
1J0510	Lim-6R	PZL	05	10	12.11.63	Польша	510	53.PLM-Sz, Катовице, США N17JL
1J0511	Lim-6R	PZL	05	11	12.11.63	Польша	511	51.PLM-Sz, 45.LPSz-B, Катовице
1J0512	Lim-6R	PZL	05	12	12.11.63	Польша	512	51.PLM-Sz, 45.LPSz-B, Катовице
1J0513	Lim-6R	PZL	05	13	12.11.63	Польша	513	51.PLM-Sz
1J0514	Lim-6R	PZL	05	14	14.11.63	Польша	514	51.PLM-Sz, 45.LPSz-B, Катовице, США
1J0515	Lim-6R	PZL	05	15	14.11.63	Польша	515	51.PLM-Sz
1J0516	Lim-6R	PZL	05	16	14.11.63	Польша	516	51.PLM-Sz
1J0517	Lim-6R	PZL	05	17	14.11.63	Польша	517	51.PLM-Sz
1J0518	Lim-6R	PZL	05	18	15.11.63	Польша	518	6.PLM-Sz
1J0519	Lim-6R	PZL	05	19	14.11.63	Польша	519	51.PLM-Sz
1J0520	Lim-6R	PZL	05	20	14.11.63	Польша	520	51.PLM-Sz
1J0521	Lim-6R	PZL	05	21	15.11.63	Польша	521	6.PLM-Sz потерян 16.09.68
1J0522	Lim-6R	PZL	05	22	15.11.63	Польша	522	6.PLM-Sz, 45.LPSz-B, Катовице, США
1J0523	Lim-6R	PZL	05	23	15.11.63	Польша	523	6.PLM-Sz, 45.LPSz-B, Катовице, США
1J0524	Lim-6R	PZL	05	24	15.11.63	Польша	524	6.PLM-Sz
1J0525	Lim-6R	PZL	05	25	15.11.63	Польша	525	6.PLM-Sz
1J0526	Lim-6R	PZL	05	26	14.11.63	Польша	526	5.PLM-Sz, Заверце
1J0527	Lim-6R	PZL	05	27	15.02.64	Польша	527	6.PLM-Sz, 45.LPSz-B, Варшава
1J0528	Lim-6R	PZL	05	28	14.11.63	Польша	528	5.PLM-Sz, 45.LPSz-B, Катовице, США
1J0529	Lim-6R	PZL	05	29	14.11.63	Польша	529	5.PLM-Sz, Катовице
1J0530	Lim-6R	PZL	05	30	14.11.63	Польша	530	5.PLM-Sz
1J0601	Lim-6R	PZL	06	01	05.01.64	Польша	601	21.SPLR
1J0602	Lim-6R	PZL	06	02	05.01.64	Польша	602	21.SPLR
1J0603	Lim-6bis	PZL	06	03	25.01.64	Польша	603	30.PLM-Sz
1J0604	Lim-6R	PZL	06	04	05.01.64	Польша	604	21.SPLR, США N604LS
1J0605	Lim-6R	PZL	06	05	16.01.64	Польша	605	21.SPLR, 45.LPSz-B
1J0606	Lim-6R	PZL	06	06	16.01.64	Польша	606	21.SPLR
1J0607	Lim-6R	PZL	06	07	16.01.64	Польша	607	21.SPLR
1J0608	Lim-6R	PZL	06	08	16.01.64	Польша	608	21.SPLR, Лодзь
1J0609	Lim-6R	PZL	06	09	27.07.64	Польша	609	21.SPLR, 45.LPSz-B, Катовице
1J0610	Lim-6R	PZL	06	10	16.01.64	Польша	610	53.PLM-Sz
1J0611	Lim-6R	PZL	06	07	16.01.64	Польша	611	21.SPLR, Быгдощ
1J0612	Lim-6R	PZL	06	12	15.02.64	Польша	612	16.DLM-Sz
1J0613	Lim-6R	PZL	06	13	16.01.64	Польша	613	53.PLM-Sz
1J0614	Lim-6R	PZL	06	14	16.01.64	Польша	614	21.SPLR
1J0615	Lim-6bis	PZL	06	15	25.01.64	Польша	615	30.PLM-Sz, Катовице
1J0616	Lim-6bis	PZL	06	16	25.01.64	Польша	616	30.PLM-Sz
1J0617	Lim-6bis	PZL	06	17	25.01.64	Польша	617	30.PLM-Sz
1J0618	Lim-6bis	PZL	06	18	25.01.64	Польша	618	30.PLM-Sz
1J0619	Lim-6R	PZL	06	19	16.01.64	Польша	619	53.PLM-Sz, США N619M
1J0620	Lim-6R	PZL	06	20	25.01.64	Польша	620	30.PLM-Sz
1J0621	Lim-6bis	PZL	06	21	25.01.64	Польша	621	30.PLM-Sz
1J0622	Lim-6bis	PZL	06	22	25.01.64	Польша	622	30.PLM-Sz
1J0623	Lim-6bis	PZL	06	23	25.01.64	Польша	623	30.PLM-Sz
1J0624	Lim-6R	PZL	06	24	25.01.64	Польша	624	30.PLM-Sz
1J0625	Lim-6R	PZL	06	25	25.01.64	Польша	625	30.PLM-Sz
1J0626	Lim-6R	PZL	06	26	25.01.64	Польша	626	30.PLM-Sz
1J0627	Lim-6R	PZL	06	27	25.01.64	Польша	627	30.PLM-Sz
1J0628	Lim-6R	PZL	06	28	25.01.64	Польша	628	30.PLM-Sz, Катовице
1J0629	Lim-6R	PZL	06	29	25.01.64	Польша	629	30.PLM-Sz, Катовице
1J0630	Lim-6R	PZL	06	30	25.01.64	Польша	630	30.PLM-Sz
1J0631	Lim-6R	PZL	06	31	02.03.64	Польша	631	30.PLM-Sz, 45.LPSz-B, Катовице, США N73568
1J0632	Lim-6R	PZL	06	32	02.03.64	Польша	632	30.PLM-Sz
1J0633	Lim-6R	PZL	06	33	02.03.64	Польша	633	30.PLM-Sz, Катовице
1J0634	Lim-6R	PZL	06	34	02.03.64	Польша	634	30.PLM-Sz
1J0635	Lim-6R	PZL	06	35	13.03.64	Польша	635	21.SPLR, Джонув
1J0636	Lim-6R	PZL	06	36	13.03.64	Польша	636	21.SPLR
1J0637	Lim-6R	PZL	06	37	06.03.64	Польша	637	21.SPLR, Лодзь
1J0638	Lim-6R	PZL	06	38	06.03.64	Польша	638	21.SPLR
1J0639	Lim-6bis	PZL	06	39	02.03.64	Польша	639	30.PLM-Sz
1J0640	Lim-6R	PZL	06	40	02.03.64	Польша	640	30.PLM-Sz

0101	J-5	SAC	01	01	13.07.56	КНР	0101	
0103	J-5	SAC	01	03		КНР	0103	
0201	J-5	SAC	02	01		КНР	0201	
0202	J-5	SAC	02	02		КНР	0202	
0511	J-5	SAC	05	11		КНР	72391	
1027	F-5	SAC	10	27		Албания	4-10	
1221	F-5	SAC	12	21		Албания	4-21	
1304	F-5	SAC	13	04		Албания	4-14	
1504	J-5	SAC	15	04		КНР	1187	
1505	F-5	SAC	15	05		Албания	4-55	
1703	F-5	SAC	17	03		Албания	4-13	
1838	J-5	SAC	18	38		КНР	31489	
1926	F-5	SAC	19	26		Албания	4-16	
2127	F-5	SAC	21	27		Албания	4-27	
2134	F-5	SAC	21	34		Албания	4-23	
2135	F-5	SAC	21	35		Албания	4-25	
2137	F-5	SAC	21	37		Албания	4-37	
2216	F-5	SAC	22	16		Албания	4-16	
2231	J-5	SAC	22	31		КНР	3637	
2330	F-5	SAC	23	30		Албания	4-30	
2345	J-5	SAC	23	45		КНР	2424	
5705	J-5	SAC	57	05		КНР	31482	
5706	J-5	SAC	57	06		КНР	31481	
5713	J-5	SAC	57	13		КНР	31685	
5734	J-5	SAC	57	34		КНР	31682	
5735	J-5	SAC	57	35		КНР	31482	
5738	J-5	SAC	57	38		КНР	31581	
5753	J-5	SAC	57	53		КНР	31684	
5821	J-5	SAC	58	21		КНР	31580	
5830	J-5	SAC	58	30		КНР	31585	
5835	J-5	SAC	58	35		КНР	31681	
5836	J-5	SAC	58	36		КНР	31586	
5846	J-5	SAC	58	46		КНР	31583	
5847	J-5	SAC	58	47		КНР	12641	
58237	J-5	SAC	58	237		КНР	8679	

55-0101	JJ-5	CAC	01	01	08.05.66	КНР		
55-0216	JJ-5	CAC	02	16		КНР	2216	
55-0423	JJ-5	CAC	04	23		КНР	507	
55-0704	JJ-5	CAC	07	04		КНР		
55-1107	FT-5	CAC	11	07		Пакистан	1107	
55-1108	FT-5	CAC	11	08		Пакистан	1108	1sq
55-1120	FT-5	CAC	11	20		Пакистан	1120	
55-1130	FT-5	CAC	11	30		Пакистан	1130	
55-1136	FT-5	CAC	11	36		Пакистан	1136	
55-1137	FT-5	CAC	11	37		Пакистан	1137	
55-1138	FT-5	CAC	11	38		Пакистан	1138	
55-1201	FT-5	CAC	12	01		Пакистан	1201	
55-1202	FT-5	CAC	12	02		Пакистан	1202	
55-1203	FT-5	CAC	12	03		Пакистан	1203	
55-1204	FT-5	CAC	12	04		Пакистан	1204	
55-1206	FT-5	CAC	12	06		Пакистан	1206	
55-1208	FT-5	CAC	12	08		Пакистан	1208	
55-1210	FT-5	CAC	12	10		Пакистан	1210	
55-1211	FT-5	CAC	12	11		Пакистан	1211	
55-1212	FT-5	CAC	12	12		Пакистан	1212	
55-1213	FT-5	CAC	12	13		Пакистан	1213	
55-1215	FT-5	CAC	12	15		Пакистан	1215	
55-1216	FT-5	CAC	12	16		Пакистан	1216	
55-1223	FT-5	CAC	12	23		Пакистан	1223	
55-1224	FT-5	CAC	12	24		Албания	8-14	
55-1306	FT-5	CAC	13	06		Албания	8-11	
55-1308	FT-5	CAC	13	08		Албания	8-08	
55-1311	FT-5	CAC	13	11		Албания	4-11	
55-1313	FT-5	CAC	13	13		Албания	8-31	
55-1327	JJ-5	CAC	13	27		КНР		
55-1522	FT-5	CAC	15	22		Пакистан	1522	
55-1524	FT-5	CAC	15	24		Пакистан	1524	
55-1525	FT-5	CAC	15	25		Пакистан	1525	
55-1528	FT-5	CAC	15	28		Пакистан	1528	
55-1529	FT-5	CAC	15	29		Пакистан	1529	
55-1530	FT-5	CAC	15	30		Пакистан	1530	
55-1531	FT-5	CAC	15	31		Пакистан	1531	
55-1532	FT-5	CAC	15	32		Пакистан	1532	
55-1536	FT-5	CAC	15	36		Пакистан	1536	
55-1537	FT-5	CAC	15	37		Пакистан	1537	
55-1541	JJ-5	CAC	15	41		КНР		
55-1604	JJ-5	CAC	16	04		КНР		
55-1605	FT-5	CAC	16	05		Пакистан	1605	
55-1607	FT-5	CAC	16	07		Пакистан	1607	
55-1609	FT-5	CAC	16	09		Пакистан	1609	
55-1610	FT-5	CAC	16	10		Пакистан	1610	
55-1615	FT-5	CAC	16	15		Пакистан	1615	
55-1616	FT-5	CAC	16	16		Пакистан	1616	
55-1618	FT-5	CAC	16	18		Пакистан	1618	
55-2211	FT-5	CAC	22	11		Пакистан	2211	
55-2213	FT-5	CAC	22	13		Пакистан	2213	
55-2214	FT-5	CAC	22	14		Пакистан	2214	
55-2215	FT-5	CAC	22	15		Пакистан	2215	
55-2216	FT-5	CAC	22	16		Пакистан	2216	
55-2217	FT-5	CAC	22	17		Пакистан	2217	
55-2218	FT-5	CAC	22	18		Пакистан	2218	
55-2219	FT-5	CAC	22	19		Пакистан	2219	
55-2220	FT-5	CAC	22	20		Пакистан	2220	
55-2302	FT-5	CAC	23	02		КНР	70768	
55-2327	FT-5	CAC	23	27		КНР	70868

----------


## sovietjet

> 7137	Ф	№126				Болгария	21	
> 7138	Ф	№126				Болгария	150	
> 7207	Ф	№126				Болгария	71	125, 115


Это не правильно. 7137, 7138 и 7207 являются «внутренними» обозначениями типа в болгарские военно-воздушные силы, что-то вроде особого «болгарского номера изделия». Итак, все МиГ-17ПФ имели обозначение 7137. Все МиГ-17Ф имели обозначение 7138. Все МиГ-17 имели обозначение 7207.

Болгария	(борт 21) - Это МиГ-17ПФ
Болгария	(борт 150) - Это МиГ-17Ф (Лим-5) 1С1817
Болгария	(борт 71) - Это просто МиГ-17

----------


## AndyM

> Это не правильно. 7137, 7138 и 7207 являются «внутренними» обозначениями типа в болгарские военно-воздушные силы, что-то вроде особого «болгарского номера изделия». Итак, все МиГ-17ПФ имели обозначение 7137. Все МиГ-17Ф имели обозначение 7138. Все МиГ-17 имели обозначение 7207.
> 
> Болгария	(борт 21) - Это МиГ-17ПФ
> Болгария	(борт 150) - Это МиГ-17Ф (Лим-5) 1С1817
> Болгария	(борт 71) - Это просто МиГ-17


Болгария	(борт 21) - Это МиГ-17ПФ
>> (5821)0412
(борт 22 = 58210414)

----------


## ДА-200

lindr, спасибо!

Подтверждаю информацию для болгарских 17Ф (для отсутствия зав. номеров 7137, 7138, 7207). Мы получили Lim-5 (1C1801-29).

AndyM, 0412 и 0414 мы получили в конце 1955-ом. Возможно что они были из 31-го завода.

----------


## lindr

> Возможно что они были из 31-го завода.


Да, на экспорт шли из Тбилиси.

----------


## sovietjet

> Да, на экспорт шли из Тбилиси.


А из завод 21 для экспорт были ли какие-либо?

----------


## Migarius

> Начнем с данных о производства самолета:
> *Производитель*
> Горький				№ 21		2424
> 
> СССР							7999


В СССР серийные заводы выпустили 8045 самолётов МиГ-17 всех модификаций.
Суммарный выпуск завода № 21 составил 2470 машин.

----------


## Migarius

> 54210102		№21	01	02	24.05.52	СССР	671	СИ-02 из 53210671


Не стоит мешать в одну кучу разные самолёты - СИ-2 и СИ-02.
Борт 671, переделанный из машины № 53210671 на опытном заводе № 155, это второй опытный экземпляр МиГ-17 - СИ-2. Он совершил первый полёт 21 февраля 1951 года.
Такая же петрушка с СП-9 и СП-10. Переделывали разные машины.

----------


## ДА-200

Да, это из разных источников. Ваша информация совпадает с таблички.

----------


## lindr

> А из завод 21 для экспорт были ли какие-либо?


Я имел ввиду ПФ.

Сколько ПФ поставили в Болгарию?

----------


## sovietjet

> Я имел ввиду ПФ.
> 
> Сколько ПФ поставили в Болгарию?


12 штук поставили. Да и я тоже имел ввиду ПФ. Нет ПФ для экспорт из завод 21?

----------


## lindr

> 12 штук поставили.


Бортовые 11-22? Заводские 03-04 серия?

----------


## sovietjet

> Бортовые 11-22? Заводские 03-04 серия?


Да, бортовые 11-22. Но в в самом начале были с трехзначными номерами бортов (последние 3 из з/н). Например 206, 408, 916, 928...

----------


## ДА-200

Дело в том, что мы получили самолеты девятой серии в весне 1955-ом, а второй и четвертой - ноября том же году. Думаю первая доставка была из 21-ом, а вторая из 31-ом.

----------


## Антоха

1407044 бортовой номер 01 красный

----------


## ДА-200

Прошу, если возможно, проверьте заводской номер, который находится на лючке ФКП.

----------


## Мотылёк

Мелитополь. 60-е годы. МиГ-17.Один из них был в зелёном камуфляже.Прилетали из Бердянска.
Дамгартен.ГСВГ.Конец 50-х. МиГ-17Ф.

----------


## Avia M

Картинка условная полагаю...Вложение 99645

----------


## ДА-200

Тросовое дублированное управление руля высоты..


Из "Самолет МиГ-17 Книга III".

----------


## Avia M

Марокко.

----------


## ПСП

*54211474* №71


https://szextant.blogspot.com/2014/0...502f681e873e8d

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто-то может рассказать, что это за самолет? Что-то я не помню, чтобы читал про такой :Confused:  Что это МИГ-17 я догадываюсь. :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Уже сказали: это буксировщик мишеней.

----------


## Fencer

> Уже сказали: это буксировщик мишеней.


Не знал, что буксировщиками мишеней были МиГ-17.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да я и сам об этом не знал :Confused:

----------


## Евгений

Пятигорск Военкомат. МиГ-17. Нашел пару бирок с номером 4601. Одну на фюзеляже под РН, а еще одну на элероне.

----------


## Fencer

> 54312705		№31	27	05		СССР	28	Белоруссия, Боровая


Белорусский авиадневник - Минская область. Часть 2.



> МиГ-17 – серийный № 54312705, бортовой номер «28» красного цвета с чёрной окантовкой, корпус – естественного цвета металла, без окраски, ранее был установлен в Давид-Городке Столинского района Брестской области, откуда перевезён в Боровую.

----------


## Антоха

Шильдики в нишах шасси и на внутренней стенке фюзеляжа дают противоречивую информацию : 5431304 и 5431558

Кроме того, есть остатки маркировки бортового номера, с которым вероятно самолёт проходил один из ремонтов - 720

----------


## ДА-200

Можно быт это самолет 31-го завода. Проверьте какой номер стоит на лючок ФКП - через стекло перед объектив камеры.

----------


## Rutunda

чел из 404 отснял МиГ-17 в Киеве на одной из улиц. Говорит что на нем и знаки СССР и знаки ПНР. Пишет что простой 17 (не Ф), снимал с аэрокамеры и интересует как может быть что самолет из ПНР оказался на постаменте в Киеве.

----------


## Fencer

> чел из 404 отснял МиГ-17 в Киеве на одной из улиц. Говорит что на нем и знаки СССР и знаки ПНР. Пишет что простой 17 (не Ф), снимал с аэрокамеры и интересует как может быть что самолет из ПНР оказался на постаменте в Киеве.


Памятник был установлен во времена СССР?

----------


## Avia M

> Памятник был установлен во времена СССР?


Чистый ранний МиГ-17. Место называется Бусова гора.
Место очень даже обычное - самолеты часто устанавливали памятниками в школах, пионерлагерях. Иногда использовали как кафе или кинотеатры. 
На этом самолете видны следы польских опознавательных знаков "шаховицы" - это сделано в честь бывшего завуча школы, поляка. Установлен в середине 80-х, когда застройки внизу улицы еще не было.
Бортовой номер 06 (выгорел), заводской номер 1415360, сделан в Новосибирске в 1960 году.

----------


## Avia M

https://vesti92.ru/news/novosti/novy...opole-otkroyu/

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Не знаю какой завод изготовитель. Самолёт МиГ-17 изготовлен 15.07.1954 г., двигатель ВК-1А, изготовлен 16.06.1954 г.
Заводской самолета № 5320, двигатель ВК-1А № ф465662.

С 2017 г. активисты "Поискового движения России" стали искать место падения самолёта МиГ-17, который взлетел с аэродрома в Ново-Александровске на Сахалине в ночной полёт, в западном направлении, и не вернулся. Место падения со временем было забыто. Был сделав запрос в архив, получили информацию о лётчике Владимире Цикине и самом лётном происшествии, но место падения самолёта в документах указано не было. И вот, спустя 5 лет после начала поисков, поисковики нашли распадок, в котором лежат обломки самолёта. Фото ниже.

Номер самолёта:
 

Красная звезда на консоли:
 

Фрагмент двигателя:
 

Левая консоль крыла:
 

Лётчик 564-й ИАП 29-я ИАД ст. л-т Цикин Владимир Фёдорович:


"Летчик 564-го истребительного авиационного полка 29-й истребительной авиационной дивизии старший лейтенант Цикин Владимир Федорович не вернулся на аэродром после выполнения полётного задания 21.12.1959 г. Посылались группы для поиска самолета, но попытки найти его были безуспешны".

Из карточки лётного происшествия: "В 21:26 летчик произвёл взлёт для полёта в зону. Полёт контролировался радиолокатором, и поддерживалась радиосвязь. В 21:42 радиосвязь прекратилась. В 21:45, по данным радиолокатора, самолет развернулся в направлении аэродрома, но на аэродром не возвратился. Ведутся поиски самолётами Як-12 и Ли-2, вертолётами Ми-1 и Ми-4. В эту ночь лётчик выполнял 3-й полёт. В 21:40 лётчик доложил, что зону занял и приступил к выполнению задания, а через 2 минуты на запрос руководителя полётов не ответил. Для лучшего поиска самолёта Цикина все другие самолёты были посажены, но обнаружить его самолёт радиолокатором не удалось".

Из акта расследования происшествия: "При пилотаже в зоне лётчик потерял высоту, и самолёт столкнулся с сопкой, имеющей превышение 700 метров. В эту ночь лётчик выполнял 3-й полет на четвертом часе стартового времени в зоне без световых ориентиров и видимости естественного горизонта. Лётчику было изменено задание руководителем полётов, и он, без ведома командира, был выпущен в зону вместо полёта по маршруту. Поиски, продолжавшиеся с 21.12.1959 г. по 02.02.1960 г., результатов не дали. Дальнейшие поиски из-за обильных снегопадов производить невозможно. Поиски прекратить до стаивания снега. Самолёт МиГ-17, заводской № 5320, двигатель ВК-1А № ф465662".

Обломки самолёта обнаружили лишь ближе к лету, и, по сведениям очевидцев, останков лётчика практически не нашли. 11 мая 1960 г. Владимир Цикин был исключен из списков части как не вернувшийся с полётного задания и погибший при катастрофе самолёта. Также, согласно документам, останки лётчика были захоронены 21 июля 1960 г. на кладбище Ново-Александровска. В июле 1960 г. 564-й ИАП и 29-я ИАД были расформированы.

Лётчик, старший лейтенант Цикин Владимир Фёдорович, родился 8 декабря 1933 г. в селе Кошки Кошкинского района Куйбышевской обл. Учился в средней школе №69 Куйбышева. В 1953 г. поступил в 9-ю военную авиационную школу первоначального обучения летчиков ВВС, а в 1955 г. поступил во Фрунзенское военное авиационное училище летчиков. После училища, получив звание лейтенанта, поступил в распоряжение 29-й воздушной армии и проходил службу в 564-м истребительном авиационном полку.

В 2017 г. на ново-александровском кладбище найдено захоронение Владимира Цикина, скромный обелиск с профилем МиГа был покрашен, и на нём установлена новая табличка с фотографией лётчика:


https://sakhalin.info/news/218427

----------


## lindr

> Не знаю какой завод изготовитель.


5320 - это однозначно Комсомольск завод №126

----------


## ДА-200

А можно объяснить почему это так?

----------


## lindr

> А можно объяснить почему это так?


Потому, что на Заводе №1 было только 9 серий, На заводе №21 - около 27, На заводе 153 - 16.

на заводе №126 до 48 серии шли 17, после 17 и 17Ф, около 57 серии остались только 17Ф. 

53-я серия на заводе 126 выпускалась в 1954 году.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://sandar.ucoz.ru/photo/?page1

----------


## ПСП

> 1С1222 Lim-5 PZL 12 22 24.07.58 Польша 1222 26.PLM


В аэропорту Аль-Ариш, на Синае (1967).
https://www.mycity-military.com/slik...20airport.jpeg

----------


## lindr

На фото сожженные машины 18-й эскадрилии ВВС Египта.
Их легко опознать по красным шашкам на килях. Бортовой есть на подвесном баке, но его толком не прочитать, должно быть 26х5

----------


## ПСП

На баке  видно, что вторая  и третья цифры одинаковые.

----------


## ПСП

Вероятно, его бортовой номер *2335*


http://edokunscalemodelingpage.blogs...arish.html?m=0

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Добавлю про самолёт 5320. Сходили уже по осени на место падения.
Самолёт упал в овраг, а не столкнулся с сопкой. Нашли фрагменты кресла, лётчика пока нет. По сведениям, тогда, в 60-м, нашли только фрагмент унта и всё.
Со временем, ручей растянул фрагменты самолёта метров на 200 по руслу.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

По реестру:
МиГ-17, 5315, 126 завод, бортовой номер 19.
Авария, Сахалин, 23.11.1955 г. Лётчик жив. 307-й ИАП

----------


## Sakhpoisk

И ещё, по реестру:
Самолёт МиГ-17ф, 5316, 126 завод, бортовой номер 35, двигатель ВК-1А.
Катастрофа, Сахалин, 11.02.1958 г., лётчик Сарачев В.Н.
564-й ИАП

----------


## RA3DCS

> Самолёт МиГ-17ф, 5316, 126 завод, бортовой номер 35, двигатель ВК-1А


На МиГ-17Ф разве двигатель не ВК-1Ф должен быть?

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> На МиГ-17Ф разве двигатель не ВК-1Ф должен быть?


Так в справке написано.
Но, затем, перед номером двигателя стоит буква Ф.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Кстати, никто не в курсе  где можно взять список упражнений КБП истребительной авиации за разные годы?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кстати, никто не в курсе  где можно взять список упражнений КБП истребительной авиации за разные годы?


Вот такая книга есть в сети.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> Вот такая книга есть в сети.


Спасибо, нашёл.
Странно. Там всего 26 упражнений. В архивных справках, что есть у нас прописаны упражнения 189, 191 и т.д.

----------


## ПСП

№34 (сн *54312504*)

----------

